# List the films you've seen at the cinema: 2009



## CyberRose (Jan 4, 2009)

In your face tastebud this year it's my name immortalised by this thread! Woo hoo!

Anyway...

Changeling (8/10) - not a film I thought I would like as I'm not really in to my emotional dramas but this was a very good film and I can see where the acclaim comes from


----------



## Lea (Jan 4, 2009)

Twilight - great teen vampire flick. Have read all 4 books so am a big fan. 

Yes Man - typical Jim Carrey film.


----------



## Tooter (Jan 4, 2009)

The Spirit...

Very dissapointing. great to watch but pish dialogue and non existant storyline.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 4, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> In your face tastebud this year it's my name immortalised by this thread! Woo hoo!



 it's become a tradition

I started the first one btw, way back in 2007


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 5, 2009)

Lea said:


> Yes Man - typical Jim Carrey film.




its a shame cos ' Yes man' was a great book by Danny Wallace , im not going to see the film cos im sure its been ruined by hollywood ( tbh , i cant see how DW sold the rights..... oh hold on he was prolly offered a shed load of $$  )


----------



## plasticene (Jan 5, 2009)

Che, pts. 1 & 2


----------



## CyberRose (Jan 5, 2009)

plasticene said:


> Che, pts. 1 & 2


Where's showing them at the same time? Did you watch them back to back?


----------



## plasticene (Jan 5, 2009)

They were shown together at a number of cinemas just on New Year's Day. Now they won't be shown together again until Pt 2 comes out at the end of Feb.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 5, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> i cant see how DW sold the rights..... oh hold on he was prolly offered a shed load of $$  )



What would you do? It's pretty much just the concept that has been sold anyway isn't it? Plus it's good publicity for the book and pretty good for Danny's career. 

It's like when there was outcry about Hewlett selling tank girl. People only cared because TG was such a shit film (not that it was the greatest comic book anyway). Hewlett at the time said he would have to be a moron to turn down such a large amount of cash. If the film is bad people will forget it but the book will still be there, and it won't have changed.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 5, 2009)

Australia - totally predictable and formulaic but beautiful to look at and a bit like a Disney film in a 'I know what is going to happen but I will pretend not to' kind of way. 

Plus, the first film with Nicole Kidman where I have not wanted to rip her eyes out of her face with a blunt spoon. 

I really enjoyed it but don't think it would last a second watching.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 5, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What would you do? It's pretty much just the concept that has been sold anyway isn't it? Plus it's good publicity for the book and pretty good for Danny's career.
> 
> It's like when there was outcry about Hewlett selling tank girl. People only cared because TG was such a shit film (not that it was the greatest comic book anyway). Hewlett at the time said he would have to be a moron to turn down such a large amount of cash. If the film is bad people will forget it but the book will still be there, and it won't have changed.



Exactly.


----------



## silver (Jan 5, 2009)

Lea said:


> Twilight - great teen vampire flick. Have read all 4 books so am a big fan.



I saw that at the weekend, I loved it


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 5, 2009)

The Spirit - poop!
Che part 1 - I enjoyed - can't say how true it is, but it was a good film with some great battle scenes towards the end.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 5, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What would you do? It's pretty much just the concept that has been sold anyway isn't it? Plus it's good publicity for the book and pretty good for Danny's career.
> 
> It's like when there was outcry about Hewlett selling tank girl. People only cared because TG was such a shit film (not that it was the greatest comic book anyway). Hewlett at the time said he would have to be a moron to turn down such a large amount of cash. If the film is bad people will forget it but the book will still be there, and it won't have changed.




last time i looked Danny's Career wasnt in such a bad state as it was , Loads of writing work for the beeb, loads of presenting work , both radio and tv and at least 6 top selling books. Hewlettes career was what at the time ? just about Tg and a few other comic strips ( This was in a time where there was no gorillaz remember. )Im sure he could have done with the money. Im not saying I wouldt do the same , ( but then again i could do with the money!! ) but its a bit of a shame 

anyway the rant is probably more to do with Jim Carey being in the film than the actual action of DW selling the rights and the fact im flued up and grumpy


----------



## ill-informed (Jan 5, 2009)

kung fu panda


----------



## starfish2000 (Jan 5, 2009)

The Baader Meinhoff Complex was fucking brilliant. I think European Cinema just pisses on British film now. We could never make something that good with good actors, great script and high production values. It was mindblowingly good.


----------



## pigtails (Jan 5, 2009)

went to see The Spirit tonight- it's shit


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Jan 5, 2009)

I envy all of you. All I've managed to see was 'Madagascar 2' with my daughter. Sure, it's technically bloody clever, but since 'Toy Story' this kind of stuff has been going rapidly down hill.


----------



## CyberRose (Jan 6, 2009)

starfish2000 said:


> The Baader Meinhoff Complex was fucking brilliant


I agree but careful you don't say stuff like that in the politics forum!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 6, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> last time i looked Danny's Career wasnt in such a bad state as it was , Loads of writing work for the beeb, loads of presenting work , both radio and tv and at least 6 top selling books. Hewlettes career was what at the time ? just about Tg and a few other comic strips ( This was in a time where there was no gorillaz remember. )Im sure he could have done with the money. Im not saying I wouldt do the same , ( but then again i could do with the money!! ) but its a bit of a shame
> 
> anyway the rant is probably more to do with Jim Carey being in the film than the actual action of DW selling the rights and the fact im flued up and grumpy



Doesn't mean this film hasn't been even better for his career. It has opened quite a lot of doors for him in the US (so he said on something for the weekend, where he also pretty much admitted it wasn't exactly the greatest film ever made)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 6, 2009)

Went to see Wall-E at the Prince Charles with my son, quite surprisingly enjoyable tbh.


----------



## plasticene (Jan 6, 2009)

starfish2000 said:


> The Baader Meinhoff Complex was fucking brilliant. I think European Cinema just pisses on British film now.


It always has.


----------



## exleper (Jan 6, 2009)

Australia - looked pretty, nice landscapes, but generally fairly unoriginal.  Wafer-thin leads, it could have been an hour shorter, and it was generally very self-conscious of the fact that it was an epic.  Rather than making a film of an epic story, Baz obviously decided to make an epic film, and work out what story to fit into that mould afterwards..


----------



## CyberRose (Jan 6, 2009)

plasticene said:


> It always has.


Sounds like somebody's never seen _When Saturday Comes_


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 6, 2009)

exleper said:


> Australia - looked pretty, nice landscapes, but generally fairly unoriginal.  Wafer-thin leads, it could have been an hour shorter, and it was generally very self-conscious of the fact that it was an epic.  Rather than making a film of an epic story, Baz obviously decided to make an epic film, and work out what story to fit into that mould afterwards..


 yeah, I thought that when I saw it, nice to look at but not much of a plot.


----------



## tastebud (Jan 9, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> In your face tastebud this year it's my name immortalised by this thread! Woo hoo!


oh my gosh - i hate you!! 

1. Love & Honour - Japanese filum at the ICA. Disappointed me a bit. Usually love this kind of thing, but didn't. Simple story but I just didn't love it. 6/10
2. Slumdog Millionaire - I loved it actually. 10/10


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 10, 2009)

Tooter said:


> The Spirit...
> 
> Very dissapointing. great to watch but pish dialogue and non existant storyline.



Yes, I saw this the other day.

The city looked good, but otherwise is was pretty dire, wasn't it.


----------



## CyberRose (Jan 12, 2009)

Changeling (8/10)
Che - Part One (9/10)


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jan 23, 2009)

Che 1+2
The Wrestler


----------



## CyberRose (Jan 25, 2009)

Changeling (8/10)
Che - Part One (9/10)
Defiance (7.5/10)


----------



## FoxyMKII (Jan 25, 2009)

The Wrestler- Feckin' ace it was too.

Looking to get to see Milk and Frost/Nixon this week if I get the time (highly unlikely) but funnily enough not Valkyrie


----------



## silver (Jan 25, 2009)

FoxyMKII said:


> The Wrestler- Feckin' ace it was too.



I saw that yesterday, I'm not a fan of wrestling but I was persuaded by my boyfriend to go, & I really enjoyed it, it's brilliant 

I've also see Defiance which I also enjoyed, and it made me cry  and Slumdog Millionaire, which I didn't think was as good as it's being hyped to be, and also had some unexpected violent bits considering it's being touted a as a 'feel good movie'


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 6, 2009)

so far this year - 
Defiance
Slumdog Millionaire
Milk

and today *The Curious Case of Benjamin Button*, I had'nt set out to see this film but  just thought I'd go to the cinema and watch whatever film was about to start, which was this. I'd heard  a lot of good things about it   (Johnathon Ross was raving about it on Film 2009 this week) but was a bit put off by it being nearly 3 hours long (I  don't like to sit still for that length of time) but it really was bloody brilliant - I'm so glad I went. I was'nt bored for one minute of it


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 7, 2009)

Rec 
Twilight
Bride Wars
Pride and Glory
Slumdog Millionaire


----------



## Nephew (Feb 7, 2009)

dynamicbaddog said:


> and today *The Curious Case of Benjamin Button*, I had'nt set out to see this film but  just thought I'd go to the cinema and watch whatever film was about to start, which was this. I'd heard  a lot of good things about it   (Johnathon Ross was raving about it on Film 2009 this week) but was a bit put off by it being nearly 3 hours long (I  don't like to sit still for that long) but it really was bloody brilliant - I'm so glad I went. I was'nt bored for one minute of it


A bit like forest gump only in reverse?

Buffalo 66 - was at the college cinema
The Wrestler - bit cliche but acting is tops


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 7, 2009)

Nephew said:


> A bit like forest gump only in reverse?



dunno I've never seen Forest Gump


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 7, 2009)

Frost Nixon.

The end.


----------



## oryx (Feb 7, 2009)

Che Part 1 - thought it was excellent & looking forward to Part 2

Revolutionary Road - sad, atmospheric & well-acted, overall good, but a bit predictable


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 10, 2009)

Vicky Cristina Barcelona - quite good, nice scenery (made me wish I was on holiday)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 10, 2009)

Went to watch the Wrestler this avvie and loved it, great performance from Mickey Rourke, simple but intriguing story and quite moving in parts.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 12, 2009)

FoxyMKII said:


> The Wrestler- Feckin' ace it was too.



I went to see it this evening and I agree
fecking excellent soundtrack too


----------



## Homeless Mal (Feb 12, 2009)

Australia 8/10 - yes it is a bit long but also gave me a new respect for Nicole Kidman as i felt she was a good sport
Slumdog Millionaire 5/10 - big budget strongly promoted film trying to masquerade as some kind of social justice commentary
The Reader 4/10 - meh
Vicky Christina Barcelona 7/10- Cruz looked good and excellent scenery
The Wrestler 8/10 - just for Mickey Rourke: good to see him happy.  Always good to see the delightful Marisa Tomei


----------



## madamv (Feb 12, 2009)

Leave your brains at the door and enjoy *'he's just not that into you' *We loved it. Rom com chick flick at its best. Loads of top names, funny dialogue, nice furnishings, someone to love and someone to hate. Ace!


----------



## snackhead (Feb 12, 2009)

A preview screening of Notorious earlier this week. I liked it, some really good in jokes. Not so good was Tupac coming across as a one dimensional nutter and Lil' Kim's storyline, I can see why she blasted it. Only other downside was knowing the ending!


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 12, 2009)

Rec 
Twilight
Bride Wars
Pride and Glory
Slumdog Millionaire
The Changeling
Kill Shot


----------



## Looby (Feb 13, 2009)

madamv said:


> Leave your brains at the door and enjoy *'he's just not that into you' *We loved it. Rom com chick flick at its best. Loads of top names, funny dialogue, nice furnishings, someone to love and *someone to hate*. Ace!



Yeah, Scarlett Johannson (in the film obvs). 

It was great wasn't it? I really, really enjoyed it.


----------



## tastebud (Feb 14, 2009)

tastebud said:


> 1. 'Love & Honour' - Japanese filum at the ICA. Disappointed me a bit. Usually love this kind of thing, but didn't. Simple story but I just didn't love it. 6/10
> 2. Slumdog Millionaire - I loved it actually. 10/10


3. 'Üç maymun' - 'Three Monkeys': Turkish film at the NFT. Good but slow and a bit too highly emotional/depressing for a Friday evening. Good film but maybe I wasn't awake enough to enjoy it as much as I might have another time. 6/10.


----------



## RubyBlue (Feb 14, 2009)

Che - Pt 1 9/10
Slumdog Millionaire - 10/10
The Reader 6.5/10

My mate has his orange sim card again so weekly visits to the cinema are back on


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 15, 2009)

Changeling (8/10)
Che - Part One (9/10)
Defiance (7.5/10)
Revolutionary Road (7/10) - very good acting but overall just a bit meh


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 17, 2009)

Doubt
- very intelligent film and a good performance from Meryl Streep, but overall I was a bit disappointed...


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 17, 2009)

Rec 
Twilight 
Bride Wars
Pride and Glory 
Slumdog Millionaire  
The Changeling 
Kill Shot 
Seven Pounds


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 26, 2009)

Changeling (8/10)
Che - Part One (9/10)
Defiance (7.5/10)
Revolutionary Road (7/10)
Slumdog Millionaire (9/10)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 26, 2009)

BOLT 3D
Slumdog Millionaire

I've just realised I've been to the cinema twice this year and it's only February!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 26, 2009)

Slumdog
Beverly Hills Chihuahua

Slumdog was better.


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 26, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> BOLT 3D
> Slumdog Millionaire
> 
> I've just realised I've been to the cinema twice this year and it's only February!


Only twice?! LOL!


----------



## liampreston (Feb 26, 2009)

Slumdog and Button, so FAR more mainstream than usual. This may have to change (though the other half usually has other ideas, hah)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 26, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> Only twice?! LOL!




yeah, never go.

I think the last thing we saw before this year was erm... the one that everyone was talking about a year ago but I can't remember the name.

Not Enigma file, not Ipcress File, not Pickwick Papers ,  not Holy Grail... 

It'll come to me in a minute 


Da Vinci Code.  That's it


----------



## RubyBlue (Feb 26, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> Changeling (8/10)
> Che - Part One (9/10)
> Defiance (7.5/10)
> Revolutionary Road (7/10) - very good acting but overall just a bit meh



Yeah now seen Revolutionary Rd - agree with you - acting was good but, yeah, meh


----------



## tastebud (Feb 28, 2009)

'Love & Honour' - Japanese filum at the ICA. Disappointed me a bit. Usually love this kind of thing, but didn't. Simple story but I just didn't love it. 6/10
2. Slumdog Millionaire - I loved it actually. 10/10
3. 'Üç maymun' - 'Three Monkeys': Turkish film at the NFT. Good but slow and a bit too highly emotional/depressing for a Friday evening. Good film but maybe I wasn't awake enough to enjoy it as much as I might have another time. 6/10.
4. Vicky, Cristina, Barcelona - really liked it. 9/10.


----------



## oryx (Mar 1, 2009)

Che - Part Two.

Excellent, though a lot of it was similar to Part One with guerillas planning, building camps, converting peasants to the revolutionary cause and dodging (or not dodging ) hails of bullets. 

I though it was riveting and actually better than Part One, though when me, my partner and our friend we saw it with discussed it, it was hard to put my finger on why.

The end is very movingly done.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 1, 2009)

Rec 
Twilight 
Bride Wars
Pride and Glory 
Slumdog Millionaire 
The Changeling 
Kill Shot 
Seven Pounds 
The Unborn
Harold and Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Americanizing Shelley (it was the next thing starting without having to wait three hours as I'd just missed the start of Benjamin Button)
Benjamin Button


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 3, 2009)

Went to watch The Class tonight, aka Entre Les Murs, on this soaking wet rainy night. And it was worth getting a drenching for, very absorbing study of a French secondary school teacher trying to keep control in a multi-ethnic classroom of students from the 20th arrondissment of Paris. As well as some cracking performances, there was a storyline that kept your interest and a rather intriguing take on liberal teaching running underneath it all, along the lines of "You must do what I say, not what I do". Well worth a watch imo, probably the best thing I can remember seeing this year.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 4, 2009)

Rec 
Twilight 
Bride Wars
Pride and Glory 
Slumdog Millionaire 
The Changeling 
Kill Shot 
Seven Pounds 
The Unborn
Harold and Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Americanizing Shelley (it was the next thing starting without having to wait three hours as I'd just missed the start of Benjamin Button)
Benjamin Button 
Amusement


----------



## Belushi (Mar 5, 2009)

Saw Milk last night at the Prince Charles Cinema, firs time I'd been to the pictures since 2002!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 5, 2009)

Belushi said:


> Saw Milk last night at the Prince Charles Cinema, firs time I'd been to the pictures since 2002!



I go about once a year on average


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 5, 2009)

And so far I've been 13 times and the year is only nine weeks old.


----------



## Azrael (Mar 5, 2009)

Only seen _The Reader_ and _Anvil! The Story of Anvil_. _Watchmen_ will raise that impressive total in the next few days.


----------



## madamv (Mar 5, 2009)

New in Town.   Rom com with Renee Zelwegger.     Despite it being predicable it was a laff riot.

Me n sparklefish hope that one day our cinema will show something more worthwhile on a wednesday


----------



## metalguru (Mar 8, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire 9/10 

Milk 8/10 - great performance by Sean Penn, but some boring bits (e.g camera lovingly dwelling of recreation of 70s San Francisco)

The Wrestler 9/10 - excellently conveyed the grimey horror of the wrestling world

Frost/Nixon 8/10 - modest in scope - two good main performances

The Dark Knight (IMAX) 4/10 - boring

Rachel Getting Married 9/10 - my favourite so far, superb photography and acting masterclass

Surveillance 8/10 - good performances, but ludicrous plot that doesn't stand up to a minute's thought/


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 9, 2009)

madagascar 2: escape 2 africa, with my kids. it.was.awful


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 10, 2009)

Rec 
Twilight 
Bride Wars
Pride and Glory 
Slumdog Millionaire 
The Changeling 
Kill Shot 
Seven Pounds 
The Unborn
Harold and Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Americanizing Shelley (it was the next thing starting without having to wait three hours as I'd just missed the start of Benjamin Button)
Benjamin Button 
Amusement
Whisper


----------



## tastebud (Mar 10, 2009)

tastebud said:


> 'Love & Honour' - Japanese filum at the ICA. Disappointed me a bit. Usually love this kind of thing, but didn't. Simple story but I just didn't love it. 6/10
> 2. Slumdog Millionaire - I loved it actually. 10/10
> 3. 'Üç maymun' - 'Three Monkeys': Turkish film at the NFT. Good but slow and a bit too highly emotional/depressing for a Friday evening. Good film but maybe I wasn't awake enough to enjoy it as much as I might have another time. 6/10.
> 4. Vicky, Cristina, Barcelona - really liked it. 9/10.


5. Last week I had the great misfortune to see 'The young Victoria' 1/10 Appalling. Didn't mean to see it - got the times wrong for another film - meant to see 'The Curious Case of Benjamin Button'. Utter tosh - insulting.


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 11, 2009)

Changeling (8/10)
Che - Part One (9/10)
Defiance (7.5/10)
Revolutionary Road (7/10)
Slumdog Millionaire (9/10)
Confessions of a Shopaholic (5/10)
Che - Part Two (8/10)


----------



## bigbry (Mar 12, 2009)

List the films you've seen at the cinema: 2009

............................


----------



## RubyBlue (Mar 12, 2009)

Che - Pt 1 
Slumdog Millionaire 
The Reader 
Revolutionary Road
Milk
Watchmen
Young Victoria


----------



## Dr. Furface (Mar 13, 2009)

tastebud said:


> 3. 'Üç maymun' - 'Three Monkeys': Turkish film at the NFT. Good but slow and a bit too highly emotional/depressing for a Friday evening. Good film but maybe I wasn't awake enough to enjoy it as much as I might have another time. 6/10.


I was really disappointed with that film - the director's last 2 have been really good (esp. Uzak) but that was, as you say, just too slow and depressing. I wouldn't blame yourself for not enjoying it, as it was probably the film itself that made you feel tired!


----------



## Dr. Furface (Mar 13, 2009)

Che 1+2
The Wrestler
Milk
Three Monkeys (Üç maymun)
Watchmen


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 15, 2009)

Rec 
Twilight 
Bride Wars
Pride and Glory 
Slumdog Millionaire 
The Changeling 
Kill Shot 
Seven Pounds 
The Unborn
Harold and Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Americanizing Shelley (it was the next thing starting without having to wait three hours as I'd just missed the start of Benjamin Button)
Benjamin Button 
Amusement
Whisper
Watchmen 
Marley and Me


----------



## Miss Potter (Mar 15, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire

Young Victoria

Confessions of a Shopaholic


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 17, 2009)

Rec 
Twilight 
Bride Wars
Pride and Glory 
Slumdog Millionaire 
The Changeling 
Kill Shot 
Seven Pounds 
The Unborn
Harold and Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Americanizing Shelley (it was the next thing starting without having to wait three hours as I'd just missed the start of Benjamin Button)
Benjamin Button 
Amusement
Whisper
Watchmen (don't bother, it's crap)
Marley and Me
The Tattooist (surprisingly good)


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 17, 2009)

2 films this evening -
first off I saw Hush, I'd been looking forward to this for ages, but was disappointed, it just weren't scary enough.
after that I saw Marley and Me which was much better, funny and quite moving at times too


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2009)

first film of the year!!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0452692/

The Tender Hook

saw it at the Australian Film Festival, interesting period drama, I was engrossed by it, didn't look at my watch once, even though i knew what would happen in the end


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 18, 2009)

marty21 said:


> first film of the year!!


slowcoach!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> slowcoach!!!!



i know - pure laziness.

am seeing two more this week though


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2009)

marty21 said:


> first film of the year!!
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0452692/
> 
> The Tender Hook



doubled my tally!!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1085507/

The Square, another aussie film festival film, this one was a mystery, sort of comedy of errors, similar to a coen brothers film, really well done.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 18, 2009)

Rec 
Twilight 
Bride Wars
Pride and Glory 
Slumdog Millionaire 
The Changeling 
Kill Shot 
Seven Pounds 
The Unborn
Harold and Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Americanizing Shelley (it was the next thing starting without having to wait three hours as I'd just missed the start of Benjamin Button)
Benjamin Button 
Amusement
Whisper
Watchmen (don't bother, it's crap)
Marley and Me
The Tattooist (surprisingly good)
Gran Torino


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 18, 2009)

Nothing yet.


----------



## Lakina (Mar 18, 2009)

Rachel getting married
The dark night

Not much of a list.


----------



## Homeless Mal (Mar 19, 2009)

Australia 8/10
Slumdog Millionaire 5/10
The Reader 4/10
Vicky Christina Barcelona 7/10
The Wrestler 8/10 
Confessions of a Shopoholic 6.5/10 - celluloid fun 
Milk - 5/10 meh, nothing new and copied _Tales of the City_ style and mood wise
Watchmen 8.5/10 - very exciting and slick!
Oasis Doc 8/10 - depressingly accurate


----------



## metalguru (Mar 21, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire 9/10
Milk 8/10 
The Wrestler 9/10
Frost/Nixon 8/10 
The Dark Knight (IMAX) 4/10
Rachel Getting Married 9/10 - _my favourite so far_
Surveillance 8/10 
The Reader 9/10 - _genuinely erotic in the beginning, and then very moving, and great acting. I overcame my long-standing Kate Winslet prejudice, and Ralph Fiennes was brilliant_

Also is the Apollo in Haymarket now the best looking cinema in Central London?


----------



## tastebud (Mar 22, 2009)

tastebud said:


> 5. Last week I had the great misfortune to see 'The young Victoria' 1/10 Appalling. Didn't mean to see it - got the times wrong for another film - meant to see 'The Curious Case of Benjamin Button'. Utter tosh - insulting.


6. 'Wonderful Town'. Set in Thailand. Great. Eery, good. 7 and a half/10
7. 'The Watchmen'. It was okay, flawed but better than I thought it was gonna be. Good on the IMax.


----------



## metalguru (Mar 23, 2009)

1. Slumdog Millionaire 9/10
2. Milk 8/10
3. The Wrestler 9/10
4. Frost/Nixon 8/10
5. The Dark Knight (IMAX) 4/10
6. Rachel Getting Married 9/10 - _my favourite so far_
7. Surveillance 8/10
8. The Reader 9/10 
9. He's Just Not That Into You 8/10 _Surprisingly good fun. Slightly too long - could have lost 15 - 20 minutes off the end, but surprised not to have heard a lot more about this film. Some big names involved: Jennifer Aniston, Ben Affleck, Scarlett Johannson, Drew Barrymore_


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 24, 2009)

Tonight I went to see the disaster  that is Lesbian Vampire Killers

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7954681.stm

There were only two other people in the cinema and one of them walked out before the end. Dunno what else to say really, 
It was an evening out I suppose...


----------



## the button (Mar 24, 2009)

None. 

I'm going to have to get my finger out if I'm going to catch up with last year's total (one).


----------



## cesare (Mar 24, 2009)

the button said:


> None.
> 
> I'm going to have to get my finger out if I'm going to catch up with last year's total (one).



You saw one last year?


----------



## Homeless Mal (Mar 24, 2009)

Australia 8/10
Slumdog Millionaire 5/10
The Reader 4/10
Vicky Christina Barcelona 7/10
The Wrestler 8/10 
Confessions of a Shopoholic 6.5/10 
Milk 5/10
Watchmen 8.5/10 
Oasis Doc 8/10 
The Black Balloon - 8.5/10: Toni Collette just gets better and better as an actress and is a star!


----------



## the button (Mar 24, 2009)

cesare said:


> You saw one last year?



Actually, it was 2007.

*stands corrected*


----------



## cesare (Mar 24, 2009)

the button said:


> Actually, it was 2007.
> 
> *stands corrected*



Haxen at the Barbican with dulcimers and pickman's model


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 25, 2009)

Rec 
Twilight 
Bride Wars
Pride and Glory 
Slumdog Millionaire 
The Changeling 
Kill Shot 
Seven Pounds 
The Unborn
Harold and Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Americanizing Shelley (it was the next thing starting without having to wait three hours as I'd just missed the start of Benjamin Button)
Benjamin Button 
Amusement
Whisper
Watchmen (don't bother, it's crap)
Marley and Me
The Tattooist (surprisingly good)
Gran Torino 
Penelope


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 28, 2009)

Defiance
Slumdog Millionaire
Milk
The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
Vicky Christina Barcelona
The Wrestler
Doubt
Hush
Marley and Me
Lesbian Vampire Killers

and tonight *Bronson* which was absolutely fecking mental
It rocked - Film of the month!


----------



## plasticene (Mar 28, 2009)

Che 1+2
The Wrestler
Milk
Three Monkeys (Üç maymun)
Watchmen 
Il Divo


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 28, 2009)

Rec 
Twilight 
Bride Wars
Pride and Glory 
Slumdog Millionaire 
The Changeling 
Kill Shot 
Seven Pounds 
The Unborn
Harold and Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Americanizing Shelley (it was the next thing starting without having to wait three hours as I'd just missed the start of Benjamin Button)
Benjamin Button 
Amusement
Whisper
Watchmen (don't bother, it's crap)
Marley and Me
The Tattooist (surprisingly good)
Gran Torino 
Penelope
Solstice


----------



## Lakina (Mar 28, 2009)

Rachel getting married 5/5
Slumdog millionaire 4/5
The damned united 3/5

Not much really!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 29, 2009)

Gran Torino


----------



## frogstomper (Mar 29, 2009)

Underworld 3 - super confusing story, but redeemed somewhat by the blood n guts special effectsy bits 3/5

Slumdog Millionaire - suspected this would be shitter than the reviews suggest, but no no, very good. 4/5

Watchmen - bit silly really 2/5


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 30, 2009)

Changeling (8/10)
Che - Part One (9/10)
Defiance (7.5/10)
Revolutionary Road (7/10)
Slumdog Millionaire (9/10)
Confessions of a Shopaholic (5/10)
Che - Part Two (8/10)
Watchmen (8/10) - if you loved the comic you'll love the film, if you haven't _read_ the comic you'll think what the hell is going on!


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 30, 2009)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Rec
> Twilight
> Bride Wars
> Pride and Glory
> ...


Do you work in a cinema by any chance?!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 30, 2009)

The Class - gritty French film with subtitles about a school.
 Went on a bit but very interesting


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 31, 2009)

Rec 
Twilight 
Bride Wars
Pride and Glory 
Slumdog Millionaire 
The Changeling 
Kill Shot 
Seven Pounds 
The Unborn
Harold and Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Americanizing Shelley (it was the next thing starting without having to wait three hours as I'd just missed the start of Benjamin Button)
Benjamin Button 
Amusement
Whisper
Watchmen (don't bother, it's crap)
Marley and Me
The Tattooist (surprisingly good)
Gran Torino 
Penelope
Solstice
Role Models (quite silly and funny)


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 31, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> Do you work in a cinema by any chance?!


No, I don't.  

I've just been having a bit of a stress bunny time recently with some sh!tty office politics, and just going to the cinema to switch off for a couple of hours is what I do as a distraction to calm down and reboot my mood.  Usually I'll probably go about twice a month.  But I seem to be going once, sometimes twice a week.  Like I said, I'm a stress bunny at the mo. 

I tend to just turn up and watch the next thing that's starting that I haven't seen before.


----------



## N_igma (Mar 31, 2009)

Seen Knowing last night. Was a bit poo and the ending got a bit silly. 

But I had a really good time because I had a beautiful girl beside me!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 1, 2009)

The Boat That Rocked.

liked it lots - really good fun


----------



## claphamboy (Apr 3, 2009)

dynamicbaddog said:


> The Boat That Rocked.
> 
> liked it lots - really good fun



I am glad you liked it, as the reviews are not great.

I haven’t been to the cinema for years, but mother wanted to see this as she remembers listening to the pirate stations in the 60s, so we are taking her tomorrow.

I think I’ll be crawling up the walls towards the end, over 2 hours without a fag!


----------



## tastebud (Apr 4, 2009)

tastebud said:


> 6. 'Wonderful Town'. Set in Thailand. Great. Eery, good. 7 and a half/10
> 7. 'The Watchmen'. It was okay, flawed but better than I thought it was gonna be. Good on the IMax.


8. 'The Class' - was amazing. 9/10
9. 'Let the right one in' - at the Barbican tonight. looks wicked - been excited about seeing it for a while now. Swedish, was gonna buy the book but didn't want to ruin the suspense of the film.


----------



## claphamboy (Apr 4, 2009)

Well ‘The Boat That Rocked’ was fun; light-hearted romantic comedy with several lol moments, a few omg moments and a great sound track.

Mother fell in love with Bill Nighy , claphamgirl with Rhys Ifans  and me with several of the young groupies. 

I can see why it’s been billed as the ‘feel-good factor film of the year.’


----------



## metalguru (Apr 5, 2009)

1. Slumdog Millionaire 9/10
2. Milk 8/10
3. The Wrestler 9/10
4. Frost/Nixon 8/10
5. The Dark Knight (IMAX) 4/10
6. Rachel Getting Married 9/10 - my favourite so far
7. Surveillance 8/10
8. The Reader 9/10
9. He's Just Not That Into You 8/10 
10. The Damned United 6/10 (mainly for Michael Sheen)

Maybe I was influenced by paying £13.15 for the Damned United, but I was disappointed by this film. 

Yes, it's another great Michael Sheen performance. He's got great charisma: there's a scene where he enters the players' changing room, and you can sense him drawing everyone's attention to him though  sheer personal presence. Some of the supporting acting is very competent, especially the Don Revie character, though I found Timothy Spall slightly irritating.

But, the script is flat, unnecessarily jumps around in time, and at times plain dull. I like cinema to be a completely immersive experience where you can completely forget yourself, but it wasn't possible with this film, and at times at times I was bored and restless.


----------



## Miss Potter (Apr 6, 2009)

just been to see "I Love You Man" with Paul Rudd and Jason Segel, got free tickets from seefilmfirst. Quite funny, would recommend if you need to fill a couple of hours without using your brain too much


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 7, 2009)

Rec 
Twilight 
Bride Wars
Pride and Glory 
Slumdog Millionaire 
The Changeling 
Kill Shot 
Seven Pounds 
The Unborn
Harold and Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Americanizing Shelley (it was the next thing starting without having to wait three hours as I'd just missed the start of Benjamin Button)
Benjamin Button 
Amusement
Whisper
Watchmen (don't bother, it's crap)
Marley and Me
The Tattooist (surprisingly good)
Gran Torino 
Penelope
Solstice
Role Models (quite silly and funny, in a good way)
Duplicity
He's just not that into you


----------



## metalguru (Apr 7, 2009)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> He's just not that into you



What did you think of it?


----------



## MorrisLDN (Apr 7, 2009)

Body of Lies
and
The Watchmen

I mainly watch torrents and DVDs at home.


----------



## metalguru (Apr 11, 2009)

metalguru said:
			
		

> 9. He's Just Not That Into You 8/10
> 10. The Damned United 6/10



11. Monster vs. Aliens (3D) 8/10 - _good fun, and impressive and creative use of the 3D technology_

12. 17 Again - 6/10 - _not bad for the genre of travel back in time films, but I preferred the supporting cast by far to Zac Efron, and the sub-plot with his rich nerdy friend is better than the main plot _


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 11, 2009)

metalguru said:


> 12. 17 Again - 6/10 - _not bad for the genre of travel back in time films, but I preferred the supporting cast by far to Zac Efron, and the sub-plot with his rich nerdy friend is better than the main plot _



It sooooooo just sounds like they've nicked the plot for Big and reversed it


----------



## tastebud (Apr 11, 2009)

'let the right one in' is def my favourite of the year so far. brilliant vampyre tale mixed w/ social realism. the more i think about this film the more i love it. go see it. but take a friend to hide behind when it gets scary. which it really does, vampyre stuff is scary but the real life social stuff/eventuality, more so.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Apr 11, 2009)

Che 1+2
The Wrestler
Milk
Three Monkeys (Üç maymun)
Watchmen
Il Divo
The Damned United
Let The Right One In


----------



## 3rdCuppa (Apr 11, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire 8/10 - nice entertaining feel good movie
Watchmen 7/10 - a good movie but very long and needs some thinking, not really the sort of movie I'd like to watch in a cinema, IMO best watched on DVD at home


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 11, 2009)

Went to see Race to Witch Mountain tonight, very good - lots of special effects and car chases


----------



## ethel (Apr 12, 2009)

suppose i'd better start before i forget

che part 1-i fell asleep
wendy and lucy
frost/nixon
the damned united
wall e


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 12, 2009)

metalguru said:


> What did you think of it?


I thought 'He's just not into you' was quite good, thought it was going to be another one of those candyfloss type romcoms, really lightweight and superficial and with characters lacking in depth and very one dimensional, but the characters were more kind of rounded than I expected.  I guess that's partly because of the interplay between the different characters though, letting you see different sides of them, whereas a romcom is represents only from the interactions of the will they/won't they couple and their viewpoints as explained to their respective best mates and vice versa.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 12, 2009)

Rec 
Twilight 
Bride Wars
Pride and Glory 
Slumdog Millionaire 
The Changeling 
Kill Shot 
Seven Pounds 
The Unborn
Harold and Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Americanizing Shelley (it was the next thing starting without having to wait three hours as I'd just missed the start of Benjamin Button)
Benjamin Button 
Amusement
Whisper
Watchmen (don't bother, it's crap)
Marley and Me
The Tattooist (surprisingly good)
Gran Torino 
Penelope
Solstice
Role Models (quite silly and funny, in a good way)
Duplicity (good)
He's just not that into you (good, better than expected)
Fast & Furious (entertaining, makes me want to drive cars fast, and bonus points for featuring Vin Diesel, oh, yes, I sooooo would!)
It's Alive (bad, not even sooo bad that it's good, just bad, dire)


----------



## weltweit (Apr 12, 2009)

I have been very dissapointed with recent 3d films I have seen. There were hardly any 3d special effects in the films themselves which made me wonder what was the point.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 13, 2009)

50 Dead Men Walking - a film loosely based on the autobiography of Martin McGartland, an informant within the IRA. I thought it was very good, not sure how much depicted in the film actually happened but as a crime thriller it works very well.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 15, 2009)

Defiance
Slumdog Millionaire
Milk
The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
Vicky Christina Barcelona
The Wrestler
Doubt
Hush
Marley and Me
Lesbian Vampire Killers
Gran Torino
The Class
The Boat That Rocked
Race to Witch Mountain
50 Dead Men Walking 

and today I saw _ I Love You, Man_ - which is very good, lots of LOL moments.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2009)

"In the Loop"  hilarious!


----------



## Miss Potter (Apr 20, 2009)

17 Again, a nice little film with the cute Zac Efron


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 20, 2009)

Rec 
Twilight 
Bride Wars
Pride and Glory 
Slumdog Millionaire 
The Changeling 
Kill Shot 
Seven Pounds 
The Unborn
Harold and Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Americanizing Shelley (it was the next thing starting without having to wait three hours as I'd just missed the start of Benjamin Button)
Benjamin Button 
Amusement
Whisper
Watchmen (don't bother, it's crap)
Marley and Me
The Tattooist (surprisingly good)
Gran Torino 
Penelope
Solstice
Role Models (quite silly and funny, in a good way)
Duplicity (good)
He's just not that into you (good, better than expected)
Fast & Furious (entertaining, makes me want to drive cars fast, and bonus points for featuring Vin Diesel, oh, yes, I sooooo would!)
It's Alive (bad, not even sooo bad that it's good, just bad, dire)
Midnight Meat Train


----------



## _pH_ (Apr 20, 2009)

marty21 said:


> "In the Loop"  hilarious!



me too. brilliant film.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 21, 2009)

Let The Right One In yesterday, absolutely marvellous movie, really fresh take on vampires (although with serious nods to the conventions also), beautifully shot and edited, great performances by the 2 leads, an intuitive story that unravels quite naturally (bar one or two slightly jarred scenes imo) and the sounds are superb. recommend it highly.


----------



## geekpenguin (Apr 21, 2009)

Seven Pounds
Bolt
Fast and Furious

Can't remember any more  I used to go all the time and now I very rarely do. Don't have the time. Plan on going to the late late (early) showing of Wolverine tho  and can't wait for Star Trek.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 21, 2009)

The Spirit 3/10 fucking cack, dunno what possessed me to see that
Knowing 6.5/10, quite interesting lead in, about coincdence and number patterns, spoils it with silly final 15 minute segment in which it all becomes about aliens
In the Loop.  Well worth watching. 8/10


----------



## CyberRose (Apr 21, 2009)

Changeling (8/10)
Che - Part One (9/10)
Defiance (7.5/10)
Revolutionary Road (7/10)
Slumdog Millionaire (9/10)
Confessions of a Shopaholic (5/10)
Che - Part Two (8/10)
Watchmen (8/10)
Let the Right One In (9/10)


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 22, 2009)

The Haunting in Connecticut
 Horror film about a haunted house - apparently based on a true story (yeah right)
 Some of it was O.K it's a bit OTT but there were some genuine scary creepy moments.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 24, 2009)

Defiance
Slumdog Millionaire
Milk
The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
Vicky Christina Barcelona
The Wrestler
Doubt
Hush
Marley and Me
Lesbian Vampire Killers
Gran Torino
The Class
The Boat That Rocked
Race to Witch Mountain
50 Dead Men Walking 
I Love You,Man
In the Loop
The Haunting in Connecticut

and today, Shifty - new Brit film about a dealer  who's having a very bad day.
 (Mr Masood from Eastenders is in it)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 24, 2009)

what did you think about shifty then?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 24, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> what did you think about shifty then?


I liked it a lot, it was very engaging.
 Apparently they filmed it all in just 18 days


----------



## lilli (Apr 25, 2009)

Crank - OMG Just don't


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 25, 2009)

state of play. 8/10 quite engaging thriller, if a tad predictable


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 25, 2009)

Observe and Report -   comedy starring Seth Rogen as a deranged mall security guard -  very funny and at times slightly unsettling . 4 out of 5.


----------



## llion (Apr 25, 2009)

Saw Vicky Christina Barcelona last night. It was better than I'd expected. Some v funny bits and Rebecca Hall does a really good job of playing the neurotic, Woody Allen figure.


----------



## ethel (Apr 25, 2009)

che part 1-i fell asleep
wendy and lucy
frost/nixon
the damned united
wall e
dr no
let the right one in-not as scary as expected
in the loop-swearytastic!
from russia with love
oh her majestys secret service


----------



## oryx (Apr 26, 2009)

Finally got to see The Class last night - absolutely excellent. Interesting to note the differences between our society and attitudes and those of France, although as a non-parent and non-teacher my knowledge of the education system here isn't that great! 

E.g. I thought that in this country, the school would probably have got a translator to work with the Malian mum whose kid was about to be expelled and who didn't speak French.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2009)

In The Loop this evening. It was ok, nothing special, certainly not as funny as the tv specials or series imo.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 1, 2009)

Bronson this afternoon, i enjoyed it a lot, although 4 people walked out before the end, which i found slightly strange. Quite a dark and brutal movie but Tom Hardy is superb in the lead role, i don't think it eulogises at all about the bloke, it shows him to be socially disfunctional, scared but scary, basically out of step with the world. Not an easy film but one worth watching imo.


----------



## marty21 (May 3, 2009)

marty21 said:


> first film of the year!!
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0452692/
> 
> ...





marty21 said:


> doubled my tally!!
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1085507/
> 
> The Square, another aussie film festival film, this one was a mystery, sort of comedy of errors, similar to a coen brothers film, really well done.





marty21 said:


> "In the Loop"  hilarious!




film no.4

State of play.

thought it was excellent, really enjoyed it, only about 20 people at a very small screen at the holloway odeon, and one of the audience let their phone ring for what seemed like ages


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 3, 2009)

marty21 said:


> film no.4
> 
> State of play.
> 
> thought it was excellent, really enjoyed it, only about 20 people at a very small screen at the holloway odeon, and one of the audience let their phone ring for what seemed like ages



Glad you liked it, it was pretty good I thought.  Had a very 'British' feel to it I thought while watching it, and then realised after it was a UK director doing a remake of a previous UK TV prog (which i'd missed as I was in China)


----------



## cliche guevara (May 3, 2009)

In The Loop. Funny stuff, I've never watched The Thick Of It but will now investigte.


----------



## marty21 (May 3, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Glad you liked it, it was pretty good I thought.  Had a very 'British' feel to it I thought while watching it, and then realised after it was a UK director doing a remake of a previous UK TV prog (which i'd missed as I was in China)



the tv series was fantastic - it's available on Amazon at the mo, for about £4, just ordered it, fancy watching it again


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 3, 2009)

marty21 said:


> the tv series was fantastic - it's available on Amazon at the mo, for about £4, just ordered it, fancy watching it again



Cheers; perhaps I'll torrent it. 

Did you prefer the film or the prog?


----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Cheers; perhaps I'll torrent it.
> 
> Did you prefer the film or the prog?



i watched the prog a long time ago, gonna re-watch it, so difficult to compare


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 4, 2009)

Rec 
Twilight 
Bride Wars
Pride and Glory 
Slumdog Millionaire 
The Changeling 
Kill Shot 
Seven Pounds 
The Unborn
Harold and Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Americanizing Shelley (it was the next thing starting without having to wait three hours as I'd just missed the start of Benjamin Button)
Benjamin Button 
Amusement
Whisper
Watchmen (don't bother, it's crap)
Marley and Me
The Tattooist (surprisingly good)
Gran Torino 
Penelope
Solstice
Role Models (quite silly and funny, in a good way)
Duplicity (good)
He's just not that into you (good, better than expected)
Fast & Furious (entertaining, makes me want to drive cars fast, and bonus points for featuring Vin Diesel, oh, yes, I sooooo would!)
It's Alive (bad, not even sooo bad that it's good, just bad, dire)
Midnight Meat Train
State of Play (good, can't remember the details of the telly original, how it compares, but I vaguely recall that was good too).


----------



## tastebud (May 5, 2009)

tastebud said:


> 8. 'The Class' - was amazing. 9/10
> 9. 'Let the right one in' - at the Barbican tonight. looks wicked - been excited about seeing it for a while now. Swedish, was gonna buy the book but didn't want to ruin the suspense of the film.


10. 'Funuke! Show some love, you losers!' http://www.ica.org.uk/Funuke! Show Some Love, You Losers!+19673.twl at the ICA last night. was really good. Emotional and the big sister was hateful... it was really uncomfortable at times, but a really good film. 8/10


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 7, 2009)

Che 1+2
The Wrestler
Milk
Three Monkeys (Üç maymun)
Watchmen
Il Divo
The Damned United
Let The Right One In 
Shifty
Star Trek


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 9, 2009)

dynamicbaddog said:


> I liked it a lot, it was very engaging.
> Apparently they filmed it all in just 18 days


watched *Shifty* this afternoon and loved it, beautiful movie that is self contained, abosrbing and enjoyable. great performances and a very good story to drive it all along, really really good to see coming from bbc films. riz ahmed and daniel mays are outstanding and the scripting, direction and cinematography are all good imo.

and just to say that i went to the renoir and there were no ads, a few trailers and that's all, a tidy little cinema in the centre of town (and my bike was still there at the end ).


----------



## Strumpet (May 9, 2009)

Let The Right One In
Star Trek
Wolverine


Seen more...


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 10, 2009)

Defiance
Slumdog Millionaire
Milk
The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
Vicky Christina Barcelona
The Wrestler
Doubt
Hush
Marley and Me
Lesbian Vampire Killers
Gran Torino
The Class
The Boat That Rocked
Race to Witch Mountain
50 Dead Men Walking
I Love You,Man
In the Loop
The Haunting in Connecticut
Shifty
Observe and Report
Star Trek
and today Is Anybody There? - very funny (and sometimes quite touching) film with Michael Caine in it.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 10, 2009)

Rec 
Twilight 
Bride Wars
Pride and Glory 
Slumdog Millionaire 
The Changeling 
Kill Shot 
Seven Pounds 
The Unborn
Harold and Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Americanizing Shelley (it was the next thing starting without having to wait three hours as I'd just missed the start of Benjamin Button)
Benjamin Button 
Amusement
Whisper
Watchmen (don't bother, it's crap)
Marley and Me
The Tattooist (surprisingly good)
Gran Torino 
Penelope
Solstice
Role Models (quite silly and funny, in a good way)
Duplicity (good)
He's just not that into you (good, better than expected)
Fast & Furious (entertaining, makes me want to drive cars fast, and bonus points for featuring Vin Diesel, oh, yes, I sooooo would!)
It's Alive (bad, not even sooo bad that it's good, just bad, dire)
Midnight Meat Train
State of Play (good, can't remember the details of the telly original, how it compares, but I vaguely recall that was good too)
Wolverine
Star Trek


----------



## CyberRose (May 11, 2009)

Changeling (8/10)
Che - Part One (9/10)
Defiance (7.5/10)
Revolutionary Road (7/10)
Slumdog Millionaire (9/10)
Confessions of a Shopaholic (5/10)
Che - Part Two (8/10)
Watchmen (8/10)
Let the Right One In (9/10)
Star Trek (8/10)


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 12, 2009)

saw Let the Right One In tonight - utterly brilliant,tho a bit confusing at times, the thread about it on here cleared a few things up for me


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 12, 2009)

dynamicbaddog said:


> saw Let the Right One In tonight - utterly brilliant,tho a bit confusing at times, the thread about it on here cleared a few things up for me


it is very very good innit. i certainly didn't get it all first time round but i definitely wouldn't mind watching it again anyhoo. great movie, probably best i've seen this year.


----------



## tastebud (May 13, 2009)

tastebud said:


> 10. 'Funuke! Show some love, you losers!' http://www.ica.org.uk/Funuke! Show Some Love, You Losers!+19673.twl at the ICA last night. was really good. Emotional and the big sister was hateful... it was really uncomfortable at times, but a really good film. 8/10


11. Coraline in 3D. was good - not as out of the world amazing as I was expecting but still very good. Think I had too high expectations... thought it'd be like the best thing ever. 3D could have been better though - almost like they didn't make the most of it. Scary - wonderfully freaky. 7/10


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 13, 2009)

tastebud said:


> 11. Coraline in 3D. was good - not as out of the world amazing as I was expecting but still very good. Think I had too high expectations... thought it'd be like the best thing ever. 3D could have been better though - almost like they didn't make the most of it. Scary - wonderfully freaky. 7/10



I really want to see that film but not the 3D version, I'm blind in one eye which means I can't get the full 3D effect -  all the screenings of it at Cineworld are  in the 3D  format atm


----------



## tastebud (May 14, 2009)

oh yeah, i ended up going to a cineworld the other night to see it. lots aren't 3d though. ritzy brixton isn't. think it'll be just as good w/out 3d tbh.


----------



## madamv (May 14, 2009)

dynamicbaddog said:


> saw Let the Right One In tonight - utterly brilliant,tho a bit confusing at times, the thread about it on here cleared a few things up for me



Hoping to catch that next week...

Coraline was beautiful.  My 6 year old loved it even though she watched some if it from behind her hands


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 19, 2009)

Rec 
Twilight 
Bride Wars
Pride and Glory 
Slumdog Millionaire 
The Changeling 
Kill Shot 
Seven Pounds 
The Unborn
Harold and Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Americanizing Shelley (it was the next thing starting without having to wait three hours as I'd just missed the start of Benjamin Button)
Benjamin Button 
Amusement
Whisper
Watchmen (don't bother, it's crap)
Marley and Me
The Tattooist (surprisingly good)
Gran Torino 
Penelope
Solstice
Role Models (quite silly and funny, in a good way)
Duplicity (good)
He's just not that into you (good, better than expected)
Fast & Furious (entertaining, makes me want to drive cars fast, and bonus points for featuring Vin Diesel, oh, yes, I sooooo would!)
It's Alive (bad, not even sooo bad that it's good, just bad, dire)
Midnight Meat Train
State of Play (good, can't remember the details of the telly original, how it compares, but I vaguely recall that was good too)
Wolverine
Star Trek
Angels & Demons


----------



## Strumpet (May 19, 2009)

Let The Right One In
Star Trek
Wolverine
Twilight
Slumdog Millionaire
Role Models 
Marley and Me
He's Just Not That Into You
Confessions Of A Shopaholic
Teeth 

(not all at cinema, soz)


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 19, 2009)

The Uninvited
excellent film - some really scary jumpy moments - I shall have nightmares tonight


----------



## llion (May 20, 2009)

The Age of Stupid. Very good. Amazing how so much info is crammed into an hour and a half. Considering they were on a very limited budget its a great film. The anti-wind farm lobby people who feature quite a lot in it are soooooo annoying!


----------



## CyberRose (May 31, 2009)

Changeling (8/10)
Che - Part One (9/10)
Defiance (7.5/10)
Revolutionary Road (7/10)
Slumdog Millionaire (9/10)
Confessions of a Shopaholic (5/10)
Che - Part Two (8/10)
Watchmen (8/10)
Let the Right One In (9/10)
Star Trek (8/10)
Angels & Demons (5/10) - shame really cos this year up until this point I'd mainly watched excellent films (I even enjoyed Shopaholic more!)


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 4, 2009)

Che 1+2
The Wrestler
Milk
Three Monkeys (Üç maymun)
Watchmen
Il Divo
The Damned United
Let The Right One In 
Shifty
Star Trek
Synecdoche, New York


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 7, 2009)

Changeling (8/10)
Che - Part One (9/10)
Defiance (7.5/10)
Revolutionary Road (7/10)
Slumdog Millionaire (9/10)
Confessions of a Shopaholic (5/10)
Che - Part Two (8/10)
Watchmen (8/10)
Let the Right One In (9/10)
Star Trek (8/10)
Angels & Demons (5/10)
Terminator: Salvation (9/10) oh yea!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 17, 2009)

Defiance
Slumdog Millionaire
Milk
The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
Vicky Christina Barcelona
The Wrestler
Doubt
Hush
Marley and Me
Lesbian Vampire Killers
Gran Torino
The Class
The Boat That Rocked
Race to Witch Mountain
50 Dead Men Walking
I Love You,Man
In the Loop
The Haunting in Connecticut
Shifty
Observe and Report
Star Trek
 Is Anybody There? 
Let the Right One In
The Uninvited
Tormented
Pierrot le fou
Last Chance Harvey


----------



## tastebud (Jun 21, 2009)

tastebud said:


> 11. Coraline in 3D. was good - not as out of the world amazing as I was expecting but still very good. Think I had too high expectations... thought it'd be like the best thing ever. 3D could have been better though - almost like they didn't make the most of it. Scary - wonderfully freaky. 7/10


12. Wendy and Lucy - at the BFI last night. Absolutely brilliant film. Incredibly moving.... sad, made me sad all evening. It's the tale of Wendy who is travelling to Alaska with her dog Lucy. 10/10


----------



## ethel (Jun 21, 2009)

big update:

che part 1-i fell asleep
wendy and lucy
frost/nixon
the damned united
wall e
dr no
let the right one in-not as scary as expected
in the loop-swearytastic!
from russia with love
on her majestys secret service
live and let die
revolutionary road-beautiful, wonderful, but horribly depressing
the living daylights
the accident
ukelescope
the boy with the green hair
the prowler
gran torino
the criminal
the blue dahila
north by northwest


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 22, 2009)

The Wrestler
Milk
Three Monkeys (Üç maymun)
Watchmen
Il Divo
The Damned United
Let The Right One In 
Shifty
Star Trek
Synecdoche, New York
Looking for Eric


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 22, 2009)

let the right one in
star trek
terminator
changeling

i thought there were more


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 22, 2009)

Looking For Eric this evening, enjoyed it a lot, well worth a watch, nowt amazing but enjoyable and distracting (altho some of the dialogue is indistinct).


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 22, 2009)

Rec 
Twilight 
Bride Wars
Pride and Glory 
Slumdog Millionaire 
The Changeling 
Kill Shot 
Seven Pounds 
The Unborn
Harold and Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Americanizing Shelley (it was the next thing starting without having to wait three hours as I'd just missed the start of Benjamin Button)
Benjamin Button 
Amusement
Whisper
Watchmen (don't bother, it's crap)
Marley and Me
The Tattooist (surprisingly good)
Gran Torino 
Penelope
Solstice
Role Models (quite silly and funny, in a good way)
Duplicity (good)
He's just not that into you (good, better than expected)
Fast & Furious (entertaining, makes me want to drive cars fast, and bonus points for featuring Vin Diesel, oh, yes, I sooooo would!)
It's Alive (bad, not even sooo bad that it's good, just bad, dire)
Midnight Meat Train
State of Play (good, can't remember the details of the telly original, how it compares, but I vaguely recall that was good too)
Wolverine
Star Trek
Angels & Demons
Knowing
Blinded
Push 
Kill Switch (how on earth this got a cinema release and didn't go straight to DVD/TV is absolutely beyond me)
The Proposal


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 23, 2009)

sarahluv said:


> big update:
> 
> che part 1-i fell asleep
> wendy and lucy
> ...


Were they havin a James Bond marathon at your cinema?!


----------



## metalguru (Jul 5, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire 
Milk 
The Wrestler 
Frost/Nixon 
The Dark Knight 
Rachel Getting Married 
Surveillance 
The Reader 
He's Just Not That Into You 
The Damned United
Monsters vs Aliens
17 Again
Man I Love You
Star Trek
Coraline
Last Chance Harvey
The Girl Cut In Half
Ice Age 3


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 5, 2009)

Rec 
Twilight 
Bride Wars
Pride and Glory 
Slumdog Millionaire 
The Changeling 
Kill Shot 
Seven Pounds 
The Unborn
Harold and Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Americanizing Shelley (it was the next thing starting without having to wait three hours as I'd just missed the start of Benjamin Button)
Benjamin Button 
Amusement
Whisper
Watchmen (don't bother, it's crap)
Marley and Me
The Tattooist (surprisingly good)
Gran Torino 
Penelope
Solstice
Role Models (quite silly and funny, in a good way)
Duplicity (good)
He's just not that into you (good, better than expected)
Fast & Furious (entertaining, makes me want to drive cars fast, and bonus points for featuring Vin Diesel, oh, yes, I sooooo would!)
It's Alive (bad, not even sooo bad that it's good, just bad, dire)
Midnight Meat Train
State of Play (good, can't remember the details of the telly original, how it compares, but I vaguely recall that was good too)
Wolverine
Star Trek
Angels & Demons
Knowing
Blinded
Push 
Kill Switch (how on earth this got a cinema release and didn't go straight to DVD/TV is absolutely beyond me)
The Proposal
Make it Happen
Terminator Salvation
Transformers 2


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 5, 2009)

You didn't think Star Trek warranted a ?


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 6, 2009)

_Blow-Up_

The Yardbirds. 

Sarah Miles looked really sexy in '66.*  (-Bit of a resemblance to Vashti Bunyan too, around the same time.)

*Thankfully, this was several years before she began drinking her own piss on a regular basis though.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 6, 2009)

Ice Age 3: Dawn of the Dinosaurs. Made me laugh a bit, some good animated chases, kept me kids amused as well. Didn't get the full-on 3d experience tho  (not that i think it would have made that much difference really)


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 6, 2009)

Only been to the cinema twice this year and both times with my 9 yr old nephew so I enjoyed Star Trek and really really enjoyed Transformers 2.

Gutted I missed Coraline on the big screen...


----------



## rekil (Jul 6, 2009)

Haven't been to the cinema yet this year but I saw The Good The Bad And The Ugly on a bloody big screen in Bologna's Piazza Maggiore on Saturday, which was nice.


----------



## ethel (Jul 6, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> Were they havin a James Bond marathon at your cinema?!



yup. the bfi had a cubby broccoli season on

updated list:


che part 1-i fell asleep
wendy and lucy
frost/nixon
the damned united
wall e
dr no
let the right one in-not as scary as expected
in the loop-swearytastic!
from russia with love
on her majestys secret service
live and let die
revolutionary road-beautiful, wonderful, but horribly depressing
the living daylights
the accident
ukelescope
the boy with the green hair
the prowler
gran torino
the criminal
the blue dahila
north by northwest
le boucher
the damned
vinyl
for whom the bell tolls
scarface (1932)
the g men


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 8, 2009)

Rec 
Twilight 
Bride Wars
Pride and Glory 
Slumdog Millionaire 
The Changeling 
Kill Shot 
Seven Pounds 
The Unborn
Harold and Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Americanizing Shelley (it was the next thing starting without having to wait three hours as I'd just missed the start of Benjamin Button)
Benjamin Button 
Amusement
Whisper
Watchmen (don't bother, it's crap)
Marley and Me
The Tattooist (surprisingly good)
Gran Torino 
Penelope
Solstice
Role Models (quite silly and funny, in a good way)
Duplicity (good)
He's just not that into you (good, better than expected)
Fast & Furious (entertaining, makes me want to drive cars fast, and bonus points for featuring Vin Diesel, oh, yes, I sooooo would!)
It's Alive (bad, not even sooo bad that it's good, just bad, dire)
Midnight Meat Train
State of Play (good, can't remember the details of the telly original, how it compares, but I vaguely recall that was good too)
Wolverine
Star Trek
Angels & Demons
Knowing
Blinded
Push 
Kill Switch (how on earth this got a cinema release and didn't go straight to DVD/TV is absolutely beyond me)
The Proposal
Make it Happen
Terminator Salvation
Transformers 2
Che: Part 1


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 8, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> You didn't think Star Trek warranted a ?


It's was good for what it was, but didn't think it was *that* good.  And Winona Ryder as the mother?   And I wasn't convinced by the Spock chappy, although the new Kirk was excellent.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jul 8, 2009)

The Wrestler
Milk
Three Monkeys (Üç maymun)
Watchmen
Il Divo
The Damned United
Let The Right One In
Shifty
Star Trek
Synecdoche, New York
Looking for Eric
The Hangover


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 13, 2009)

Rec 
Twilight 
Bride Wars
Pride and Glory 
Slumdog Millionaire 
The Changeling 
Kill Shot 
Seven Pounds 
The Unborn
Harold and Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Americanizing Shelley (it was the next thing starting without having to wait three hours as I'd just missed the start of Benjamin Button)
Benjamin Button 
Amusement
Whisper
Watchmen (don't bother, it's crap)
Marley and Me
The Tattooist (surprisingly good)
Gran Torino 
Penelope
Solstice
Role Models (quite silly and funny, in a good way)
Duplicity (good)
He's just not that into you (good, better than expected)
Fast & Furious (entertaining, makes me want to drive cars fast, and bonus points for featuring Vin Diesel, oh, yes, I sooooo would!)
It's Alive (bad, not even sooo bad that it's good, just bad, dire)
Midnight Meat Train
State of Play (good, can't remember the details of the telly original, how it compares, but I vaguely recall that was good too)
Wolverine
Star Trek
Angels & Demons
Knowing
Blinded
Push 
Kill Switch (how on earth this got a cinema release and didn't go straight to DVD/TV is absolutely beyond me)
The Proposal
Make it Happen
Terminator Salvation
Transformers 2
Che: Part 1    (I wonder if Benicio del Toro's going to get an Oscar for it?)
Cassandra's Dream (I was really distracted by Ewan McGregor and Colin Farrell's London accents, it was like they were expending all their efforts on getting the accent right instead of focusing on their acting performance)
Streetfighter: Legend of Chun Li
The Land of the Lost
Management


----------



## ethel (Jul 13, 2009)

che part 1-i fell asleep
wendy and lucy
frost/nixon
the damned united
wall e
dr no
let the right one in-not as scary as expected
in the loop-swearytastic!
from russia with love
on her majestys secret service
live and let die
revolutionary road-beautiful, wonderful, but horribly depressing
the living daylights
the accident
ukelescope
the boy with the green hair
the prowler
gran torino
the criminal
the blue dahila
north by northwest
le boucher
the damned
vinyl
for whom the bell tolls
scarface (1932)
the g men
the right stuff
the public enemy
the servant
secret ceremony
thieves like us
moon-everyone should go and see this! wonderful old school sci fi
the go between


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 13, 2009)

Defiance
Slumdog Millionaire
Milk
The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
Vicky Christina Barcelona
The Wrestler
Doubt
Hush
Marley and Me
Lesbian Vampire Killers
Gran Torino
The Class
The Boat That Rocked
Race to Witch Mountain
50 Dead Men Walking
I Love You,Man
In the Loop
The Haunting in Connecticut
Shifty
Observe and Report
Star Trek
Is Anybody There?
Let the Right One In
The Uninvited
Tormented
Pierrot le fou
Last Chance Harvey 
Looking for Eric

and tonight I saw Get Carter on the big screen - West India Quays Cineworld were showing it, they show an old film every Monday there these days. 
Looking forward to seeing Sunshine Cleaning and Bruno later on in the week..


----------



## metalguru (Jul 13, 2009)

Yea! Someone else made the mistake of seeing Last Chance Harvey...


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 13, 2009)

metalguru said:


> Yea! Someone else made the mistake of seeing Last Chance Harvey...



I thought it was O.K
nowt special, but it passed the time...


----------



## metalguru (Jul 13, 2009)

It was probably ok, I guess...

The plot is almost non-existent and it's a complete waste of Dustin's talents, but Emma Thompson still has that hot MILF next door vibe.

It does irresponsibly encourage the myth that it's affordable to take taxis from Heathrow to the centre of London.


----------



## LindaR (Jul 13, 2009)

Can't remember anything else I've seen this year, apart from Wall-E and Star Trek, but I went to see Ice Age 3 on Saturday. Bloody funny.


----------



## Philip Pomper (Jul 14, 2009)

I haven't seen anything at the pictures since 2002.


----------



## metalguru (Jul 14, 2009)

I was a bit disappointed with Ice Age 3, considering how much I enjoyed the first two films.

And the 3D effects weren't all that...

Maybe I'm a bit tired of the cinema lately.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 23, 2009)

Rec 
Twilight 
Bride Wars
Pride and Glory 
Slumdog Millionaire 
The Changeling 
Kill Shot 
Seven Pounds 
The Unborn
Harold and Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Americanizing Shelley (it was the next thing starting without having to wait three hours as I'd just missed the start of Benjamin Button)
Benjamin Button 
Amusement
Whisper
Watchmen (don't bother, it's crap)
Marley and Me
The Tattooist (surprisingly good)
Gran Torino 
Penelope
Solstice
Role Models (quite silly and funny, in a good way)
Duplicity (good)
He's just not that into you (good, better than expected)
Fast & Furious (entertaining, makes me want to drive cars fast, and bonus points for featuring Vin Diesel, oh, yes, I sooooo would!)
It's Alive (bad, not even sooo bad that it's good, just bad, dire)
Midnight Meat Train
State of Play (good, can't remember the details of the telly original, how it compares, but I vaguely recall that was good too)
Wolverine
Star Trek
Angels & Demons
Knowing
Blinded
Push 
Kill Switch (how on earth this got a cinema release and didn't go straight to DVD/TV is absolutely beyond me)
The Proposal
Make it Happen
Terminator Salvation
Transformers 2
Che: Part 1    (I wonder if Benicio del Toro's going to get an Oscar for it?)
Cassandra's Dream (I was really distracted by Ewan McGregor and Colin Farrell's London accents, it was like they were expending all their efforts on getting the accent right instead of focusing on their acting performance)
Streetfighter: Legend of Chun Li
The Land of the Lost
Management
17 Again
Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince
Obsessed


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 23, 2009)

saw Bruno tonight - very good, everyone in the audience rocking with laughter, excellent night out


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jul 23, 2009)

The Wrestler
Milk
Three Monkeys (Üç maymun)
Watchmen
Il Divo
The Damned United
Let The Right One In
Shifty
Star Trek
Synecdoche, New York
Looking for Eric
The Hangover 
Moon


----------



## ethel (Jul 29, 2009)

che part 1-i fell asleep
wendy and lucy
frost/nixon
the damned united
wall e
dr no
let the right one in-not as scary as expected
in the loop-swearytastic!
from russia with love
on her majestys secret service
live and let die
revolutionary road-beautiful, wonderful, but horribly depressing
the living daylights
the accident
ukelescope
the boy with the green hair
the prowler
gran torino
the criminal
the blue dahila
north by northwest
le boucher
the damned
vinyl
for whom the bell tolls
scarface (1932)
the g men
the right stuff
the public enemy
the servant
secret ceremony
thieves like us
moon-everyone should go and see this! wonderful old school sci fi
the go between 
scarface (1983)
bonnie and clyde
little caesar
the space movie


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 29, 2009)

Rec 
Twilight 
Bride Wars
Pride and Glory 
Slumdog Millionaire 
The Changeling 
Kill Shot 
Seven Pounds 
The Unborn
Harold and Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Americanizing Shelley (it was the next thing starting without having to wait three hours as I'd just missed the start of Benjamin Button)
Benjamin Button 
Amusement
Whisper
Watchmen (don't bother, it's crap)
Marley and Me
The Tattooist (surprisingly good)
Gran Torino 
Penelope
Solstice
Role Models (quite silly and funny, in a good way)
Duplicity (good)
He's just not that into you (good, better than expected)
Fast & Furious (entertaining, makes me want to drive cars fast, and bonus points for featuring Vin Diesel, oh, yes, I sooooo would!)
It's Alive (bad, not even sooo bad that it's good, just bad, dire)
Midnight Meat Train
State of Play (good, can't remember the details of the telly original, how it compares, but I vaguely recall that was good too)
Wolverine
Star Trek
Angels & Demons
Knowing
Blinded
Push 
Kill Switch (how on earth this got a cinema release and didn't go straight to DVD/TV is absolutely beyond me)
The Proposal
Make it Happen
Terminator Salvation
Transformers 2
Che: Part 1    (I wonder if Benicio del Toro's going to get an Oscar for it?)
Cassandra's Dream (I was really distracted by Ewan McGregor and Colin Farrell's London accents, it was like they were expending all their efforts on getting the accent right instead of focusing on their acting performance)
Streetfighter: Legend of Chun Li
The Land of the Lost
Management
17 Again
Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince
Obsessed
Cleaner


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 29, 2009)

Ice Age 3


----------



## Bajie (Jul 29, 2009)

Bolt, both me and my lad liked it, was quite funny in places and very well made. And Caramel, which is a 2007 film but the local small cinema showed it at the beginning of this year.


----------



## llion (Jul 29, 2009)

The Hangover - really loved it, funniest film I've seen for a long time. It's relentlessly funny, right through to the end credits, which are definitely one of the highlights of the film! The actor with the big beard is hilarious. Not sure about the Mike Tyson cameo, but it sort of adds to the generally surreal air of the film.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 1, 2009)

Rec 
Twilight 
Bride Wars
Pride and Glory 
Slumdog Millionaire 
The Changeling 
Kill Shot 
Seven Pounds 
The Unborn
Harold and Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay
Americanizing Shelley (it was the next thing starting without having to wait three hours as I'd just missed the start of Benjamin Button)
Benjamin Button 
Amusement
Whisper
Watchmen (don't bother, it's crap)
Marley and Me
The Tattooist (surprisingly good)
Gran Torino 
Penelope
Solstice
Role Models (quite silly and funny, in a good way)
Duplicity (good)
He's just not that into you (good, better than expected)
Fast & Furious (entertaining, makes me want to drive cars fast, and bonus points for featuring Vin Diesel, oh, yes, I sooooo would!)
It's Alive (bad, not even sooo bad that it's good, just bad, dire)
Midnight Meat Train
State of Play (good, can't remember the details of the telly original, how it compares, but I vaguely recall that was good too)
Wolverine
Star Trek
Angels & Demons
Knowing
Blinded
Push 
Kill Switch (how on earth this got a cinema release and didn't go straight to DVD/TV is absolutely beyond me)
The Proposal
Make it Happen
Terminator Salvation
Transformers 2
Che: Part 1    (I wonder if Benicio del Toro's going to get an Oscar for it?)
Cassandra's Dream (I was really distracted by Ewan McGregor and Colin Farrell's London accents, it was like they were expending all their efforts on getting the accent right instead of focusing on their acting performance)
Streetfighter: Legend of Chun Li
The Land of the Lost
Management
17 Again
Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince
Obsessed
Cleaner
Public Enemies


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 1, 2009)

llion said:


> The Hangover - really loved it, funniest film I've seen for a long time. It's relentlessly funny, right through to the end credits, which are definitely one of the highlights of the film! The actor with the big beard is hilarious. Not sure about the Mike Tyson cameo, but it sort of adds to the generally surreal air of the film.


I've seen the trailer a few times and it looks quite funny.  But I resent the idea of paying to see a film featuring a convicted rapist.  I wish they hadn't cast him.

I might watch it on the flight since it's free, and since I like the look of the trailer - apart from the fact that it features Mike Tyson.  But I certainly won't be adding to box office receipts.


----------



## llion (Aug 1, 2009)

I didn't realise Tyson was in it until we went, as we saw it on the spur of the moment without knowing much about it, and it would have been better if he wasn't in it really. He's only in it very briefly and his role could have been filled by someon else pretty easily.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 3, 2009)

llion said:


> The Hangover - really loved it, funniest film I've seen for a long time. It's relentlessly funny, right through to the end credits, which are definitely one of the highlights of the film! The actor with the big beard is hilarious. Not sure about the Mike Tyson cameo, but it sort of adds to the generally surreal air of the film.


 went to see this tonight very good, lots of LOL moments, I liked the actor who played the dentist  I recognised him from the American version of The Office


----------



## ethel (Aug 4, 2009)

che part 1-i fell asleep
wendy and lucy
frost/nixon
the damned united
wall e
dr no
let the right one in-not as scary as expected
in the loop-swearytastic!
from russia with love
on her majestys secret service
live and let die
revolutionary road-beautiful, wonderful, but horribly depressing
the living daylights
the accident
ukelescope
the boy with the green hair
the prowler
gran torino
the criminal
the blue dahila
north by northwest
le boucher
the damned
vinyl
for whom the bell tolls
scarface (1932)
the g men
the right stuff
the public enemy
the servant
secret ceremony
thieves like us
moon-everyone should go and see this! wonderful old school sci fi
the go between 
scarface (1983)
bonnie and clyde
little caesar
the space movie
in the shadow of the moon
first on the moon-russian spoof films must lose something in translation. dullsville
belle epoque
once upon a time in the west


----------



## manycheese (Aug 4, 2009)

Moon has easily been the best thing ive seen this year in the cinema... 
and probably in the last couple.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 4, 2009)

another American wedding comedy tonight - The Proposal with Sandra Bullock, not as many laffs as The Hangover but quite funny nonetheless


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 10, 2009)

The Taking of Pelham 1 2 3 today it not bad. Better then I think it was going to be.

Trailer District 9 looks good


----------



## tastebud (Aug 10, 2009)

tastebud said:


> 12. Wendy and Lucy - at the BFI last night. Absolutely brilliant film. Incredibly moving.... sad, made me sad all evening. It's the tale of Wendy who is travelling to Alaska with her dog Lucy. 10/10



13. Harry Potter. 7/10. Liked it lots. Much less scary & emotional than the book though and too much kissing - but def worth seeing as an added cool thing to the book.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 10, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> Trailer District 9 looks good


yes -i'm looking forward to that


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 11, 2009)

Defiance
Slumdog Millionaire
Milk
The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
Vicky Christina Barcelona
The Wrestler
Doubt
Hush
Marley and Me
Lesbian Vampire Killers
Gran Torino
The Class
The Boat That Rocked
Race to Witch Mountain
50 Dead Men Walking
I Love You,Man
In the Loop
The Haunting in Connecticut
Shifty
Observe and Report
Star Trek
Is Anybody There?
Let the Right One In
The Uninvited
Tormented
Pierrot le fou
Last Chance Harvey
Looking for Eric
Get Carter
Bruno
Ice Age 3
The Hangover
The Proposal
The Ugly Truth
and tonight I went to see Orphan which was utter shite - you can tell when a horror film is made of fail when half the audience are laughing themselves silly  at the 'scary' bits .

However the evening was'nt a complete write off cos there was a  trailer for the new Ricky Gervais film which looks promising -shame we have to wait till October for it tho


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 15, 2009)

Defiance
Slumdog Millionaire
Milk
The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
Vicky Christina Barcelona
The Wrestler
Doubt
Hush
Marley and Me
Lesbian Vampire Killers
Gran Torino
The Class
The Boat That Rocked
Race to Witch Mountain
50 Dead Men Walking
I Love You,Man
In the Loop
The Haunting in Connecticut
Shifty
Observe and Report
Star Trek
Is Anybody There?
Let the Right One In
The Uninvited
Tormented
Pierrot le fou
Last Chance Harvey
Looking for Eric
Get Carter
Bruno
Ice Age 3
The Hangover
The Proposal
The Ugly Truth
Orphan
A Perfect Getaway

just got back for seeing the latest Tarantino,  which is fecking amazing - a true epic -total adrenlin fueled assault on your senses from start to finish - *go see it*


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 16, 2009)

just got back from watching Inglorius Basterds too, and I thought it was a fucking indulgent mess that didn't know what it wanted to be it. It ended up being a Marx Bros nazi farce that also wanted you to give a fuck.

It was kinda diverting, but ultimately just a shambles.

Whereas Mesrine - which I also watched today - is absolutely awesome.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 16, 2009)

Changeling (8/10)
Che - Part One (9/10)
Defiance (7.5/10)
Revolutionary Road (7/10)
Slumdog Millionaire (9/10)
Confessions of a Shopaholic (5/10)
Che - Part Two (8/10)
Watchmen (8/10)
Let the Right One In (9/10)
Star Trek (8/10)
The Hangover (7/10)


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 19, 2009)

Yesterday: _The Hurt Locker_ 
The several fairly intense action set pieces far outweighed the one or two clichéd moments.  I thought the plot wobbled a bit when everything got emotional somewhere towards the end, but overall I found it far more engaging than _Generation Kill_.

Today: _Coraline_
I'm rather late to this one, but it looked amazing up on the big screen.  Those animators can make pretty much _anything_ happen these days, can't they...


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 19, 2009)

Moon

beautiful little film


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 20, 2009)

Today: _Coraline_

(Again. )


----------



## ethel (Aug 24, 2009)

che part 1-i fell asleep
wendy and lucy
frost/nixon
the damned united
wall e
dr no
let the right one in-not as scary as expected
in the loop-swearytastic!
from russia with love
on her majestys secret service
live and let die
revolutionary road-beautiful, wonderful, but horribly depressing
the living daylights
the accident
ukelescope
the boy with the green hair
the prowler
gran torino
the criminal
the blue dahila
north by northwest
le boucher
the damned
vinyl
for whom the bell tolls
scarface (1932)
the g men
the right stuff
the public enemy
the servant
secret ceremony
thieves like us
moon-everyone should go and see this! wonderful old school sci fi
the go between 
scarface (1983)
bonnie and clyde
little caesar
the space movie
in the shadow of the moon
first on the moon-russian spoof films must lose something in translation. dullsville
belle epoque
once upon a time in the west 
look back in anger
the adventures of baron munchausen
bitter victory
becket
my summer of love
encounters at the end of the world


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 24, 2009)

The first three _Planet Of The Apes_ films.  

Seen them before, but never on the big screen.  The first one is a classic, the second one is okay.  By the third, production values appear to have been slipping drastically and the script was lightweight; it felt like I was watching an episode of _Quincy_ or _The Six Million Dollar Man_ or something...


----------



## tastebud (Aug 29, 2009)

tastebud said:


> 13. Harry Potter. 7/10. Liked it lots. Much less scary & emotional than the book though and too much kissing - but def worth seeing as an added cool thing to the book.


14. Broken Embraces. 8/10 Great!
15. In the Realm of the senses - http://www.bfi.org.uk/whatson/bfi_s...sons/nagisa_oshima/in_the_realm_of_the_senses - intriguing....


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 29, 2009)

Funny People with Adam Sandler and Seth Rogen in it, good but not a very original plot and at 2 and a half hours way too long.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 29, 2009)

Sunspots said:


> The first three _Planet Of The Apes_ films.
> 
> Seen them before, but never on the big screen.  The first one is a classic, the second one is okay.  By the third, production values appear to have been slipping drastically and the script was lightweight; it felt like I was watching an episode of _Quincy_ or _The Six Million Dollar Man_ or something...



Which is the third?

IIRC the second is the one with the weird city in the rock, the third is where the apes first travel back in time and is quite shocking.  But I quite like the fourth which is a bit of a heavy-handed civil rights movement analogy, but all the same, quite compelling and has some great quotes (my brother has sampled it in tunes I think) and the fifth is ridiculous...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 29, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Moon
> 
> beautiful little film



Must check this out


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 29, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Which is the third?
> 
> IIRC the second is the one with the weird city in the rock, the third is where the apes first travel back in time...



Yep, sounds about right



upsidedownwalrus said:


> ...and is quite shocking.



True, 'tis a mockery! 



upsidedownwalrus said:


> But I quite like the fourth which is a bit of a heavy-handed civil rights movement analogy, but all the same, quite compelling and has some great quotes (my brother has sampled it in tunes I think) and the fifth is ridiculous...



I rather like the idea of all-out humans-vs-apes action/war films, but not on the diminished budgets that these two clearly had.



> _"Where there is fire, there is smoke. And in that smoke, from this day forward, my people will crouch, and conspire, and plot, and plan for the inevitable day of Man's downfall - the day when he finally and self-destructively turns his weapons against his own kind. The day of the writing in the sky, when your cities lie buried under radioactive rubble! When the sea is a dead sea, and the land is a wasteland out of which I will lead my people from their captivity! And we will build our own cities, in which there will be no place for humans except to serve our ends! And we shall found our own armies, our own religion, our own dynasty! And that day is upon you NOW!"_



Yeah, I can imagine some of that working on a track, in a righteous  way.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 29, 2009)

Sunspots said:


> Yeah, I can imagine some of that working on a track, in a righteous  way.



Yep, that's very My Brother


----------



## teamB_macro (Aug 30, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire
The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
Harry Potter
i am forgetting the rest


----------



## the button (Aug 30, 2009)

the button said:


> None.



Still none.


----------



## cliche guevara (Aug 30, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Moon
> 
> beautiful little film



I am desperate to see this, but it's not showing anyhere near me, and I can't find a torrent either.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 31, 2009)

Changeling (8/10)
Che - Part One (9/10)
Defiance (7.5/10)
Revolutionary Road (7/10)
Slumdog Millionaire (9/10)
Confessions of a Shopaholic (5/10)
Che - Part Two (8/10)
Watchmen (8/10)
Let the Right One In (9/10)
Star Trek (8/10)
Angels & Demons (5/10)
Terminator: Salvation (9/10)
The Hangover (7/10)
Inglorious Basterds (9/10)


----------



## Dr. Furface (Sep 2, 2009)

The Wrestler
Milk
Three Monkeys (Üç maymun)
Watchmen
Il Divo
The Damned United
Let The Right One In
Shifty
Star Trek
Synecdoche, New York
Looking for Eric
The Hangover 
Moon 
The Hurt Locker


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 4, 2009)

Today:

Moon 

Fish Tank

Both very good.


----------



## ethel (Sep 4, 2009)

che part 1-i fell asleep
wendy and lucy
frost/nixon
the damned united
wall e
dr no
let the right one in-not as scary as expected
in the loop-swearytastic!
from russia with love
on her majestys secret service
live and let die
revolutionary road-beautiful, wonderful, but horribly depressing
the living daylights
the accident
ukelescope
the boy with the green hair
the prowler
gran torino
the criminal
the blue dahila
north by northwest
le boucher
the damned
vinyl
for whom the bell tolls
scarface (1932)
the g men
the right stuff
the public enemy
the servant
secret ceremony
thieves like us
moon-everyone should go and see this! wonderful old school sci fi
the go between 
scarface (1983)
bonnie and clyde
little caesar
the space movie
in the shadow of the moon
first on the moon-russian spoof films must lose something in translation. dullsville
belle epoque
once upon a time in the west 
look back in anger
the adventures of baron munchausen
bitter victory
becket
my summer of love
encounters at the end of the world 
les demoiselles de rochefort
fear and loathing in las vegas
twelve monkeys
equus
anne of the thousand days
vicky cristina barcelona
night of the hunter
in the heat of the night
pandora's box
merry christmas, mr lawrence
my beautiful laundrette


----------



## marty21 (Sep 4, 2009)

sarahluv said:


> che part 1-i fell asleep
> wendy and lucy
> frost/nixon
> the damned united
> ...



you see a lot of filums, I haven't been for MONTHS!


----------



## ethel (Sep 4, 2009)

marty21 said:


> you see a lot of filums, I haven't been for MONTHS!




The BFI is my new living room. 6 films coming up this weekend!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 6, 2009)

(1) The Tender Hook

(2) The Square


(3) "In the Loop

(4)  State of play.

(5) 500 days of Summer

Shocking that I've only seen 5 movies this year, usually it's a few a month, anyways, enjoyed this, bitter sweet non rom com rom com!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 6, 2009)

marty21 said:


> (5) 500 days of Summer
> 
> Shocking that I've only seen 5 movies this year, usually it's a few a month, anyways, enjoyed this, bitter sweet non rom com rom com!



I was intending to see this today, but I got to the cinema a few minutes late and the auditorium was already full. So I settled for District 9 instead which was good - better than I had expected it to be. Shall be checking out 500 Days later on in the week


----------



## marty21 (Sep 6, 2009)

dynamicbaddog said:


> I was intending to see this today, but I got to the cinema a few minutes late and the auditorium was already full. So I settled for District 9 instead which was good - better than I had expected it to be. Shall be checking out 500 Days later on in the week



it's worth it, really enjoyed it, sort of indie film then yanks do so well (and the brits just can't seem to master) lots of laughs, and lots of "oooh I've been there!" very bitter sweet...


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 9, 2009)

_Sunshine Cleaning_


----------



## thought (Sep 10, 2009)

None, not been to see a single film this year


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 11, 2009)

Changeling (8/10)
Che - Part One (9/10)
Defiance (7.5/10)
Revolutionary Road (7/10)
Slumdog Millionaire (9/10)
Confessions of a Shopaholic (5/10)
Che - Part Two (8/10)
Watchmen (8/10)
Let the Right One In (9/10)
Star Trek (8/10)
Angels & Demons (5/10)
Terminator: Salvation (9/10)
The Hangover (7/10)
Inglorious Basterds (9/10)
District 9 (10/10)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 15, 2009)

why isn't this fucker a sticky then? took me ages to find it....

anyway, went to see Fish Tank this evening, which was wonderful, very engrossing, enjoyed it a lot and not half as depressing as reviews would suggest imo. not perfect but well worth seeing i reckon, good performances and great sound track.


----------



## tastebud (Sep 16, 2009)

tastebud said:


> 14. Broken Embraces. 8/10 Great!
> 15. In the Realm of the senses - http://www.bfi.org.uk/whatson/bfi_s...sons/nagisa_oshima/in_the_realm_of_the_senses - intriguing....


16. Saw the original 1931 Frankenstein at UCL t'other day - for the first time, and it was extremely impressive. Such a cool film! Old school cinema at its best! 9/10


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it's worth it, really enjoyed it, sort of indie film then yanks do so well (and the brits just can't seem to master) lots of laughs, and lots of "oooh I've been there!" very bitter sweet...



saw it tonight, really enjoyed it, 
much funnier than yer average American rom-coms


----------



## Dr. Furface (Sep 17, 2009)

The Wrestler
Milk
Three Monkeys (Üç maymun)
Watchmen
Il Divo
The Damned United
Let The Right One In
Shifty
Star Trek
Synecdoche, New York
Looking for Eric
The Hangover
Moon
The Hurt Locker 
Mesrine : Killer Instinct
Adventureland


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 21, 2009)

Changeling (8/10)
Che - Part One (9/10)
Defiance (7.5/10)
Revolutionary Road (7/10)
Slumdog Millionaire (9/10)
Confessions of a Shopaholic (5/10)
Che - Part Two (8/10)
Watchmen (8/10)
Let the Right One In (9/10)
Star Trek (8/10)
Angels & Demons (5/10)
Terminator: Salvation (9/10)
The Hangover (7/10)
Inglorious Basterds (9/10)
District 9 (10/10) 
The Time Traveler's Wife (6.5/10)


----------



## andy2002 (Sep 21, 2009)

I have young kids so, for the most part, that reflects the films I get to see at the cinema. The supposedly 'adult' Watchmen is easily the worst film I've seen this year though...

Bolt (7/10)
Monsters vs Aliens (8/10)
Madagascar 2: Escape To Africa (6/10)
Cloudy With A Chance of Meatballs (8/10)
G Force (6/10)
Transformers 2: Revenge Of The Fallen (5/10)
Ice Age 3: Dawn Of The Dinosaurs (7/10)
Coraline (7/10)
Night At The Museum 2 (7/10)
X-Men Origins: Wolverine (6/10)
Watchmen (4/10)


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 22, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> I have young kids so, for the most part, that reflects the films I get to see at the cinema. The supposedly 'adult' Watchmen is easily the worst film I've seen this year though...


----------



## andy2002 (Sep 23, 2009)

CyberRose said:


>



What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## ethel (Sep 25, 2009)

che part 1-i fell asleep
wendy and lucy
frost/nixon
the damned united
wall e
dr no
let the right one in-not as scary as expected
in the loop-swearytastic!
from russia with love
on her majestys secret service
live and let die
revolutionary road-beautiful, wonderful, but horribly depressing
the living daylights
the accident
ukelescope
the boy with the green hair
the prowler
gran torino
the criminal
the blue dahila
north by northwest
le boucher
the damned
vinyl
for whom the bell tolls
scarface (1932)
the g men
the right stuff
the public enemy
the servant
secret ceremony
thieves like us
moon-everyone should go and see this! wonderful old school sci fi
the go between 
scarface (1983)
bonnie and clyde
little caesar
the space movie
in the shadow of the moon
first on the moon-russian spoof films must lose something in translation. dullsville
belle epoque
once upon a time in the west 
look back in anger
the adventures of baron munchausen
bitter victory
becket
my summer of love
encounters at the end of the world 
les demoiselles de rochefort
fear and loathing in las vegas
twelve monkeys
equus
anne of the thousand days
vicky cristina barcelona
night of the hunter
in the heat of the night
pandora's box
merry christmas, mr lawrence
my beautiful laundrette 
away we go-very sweet and funny
in the realm of the senses-porn!
looking for eric-much better than expected
gohatto
taxi driver
katyn
singing in the rain-made me cry
the catch
she's gotta have it
the stars look down
killer of sheep-i fell asleep
do the right thing
the agent-very bizarre to watch a film in the bfi which was mainly shot in the bfi


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 25, 2009)

sarahluv said:


> che part 1-i fell asleep
> wendy and lucy
> frost/nixon
> the damned united
> ...



All these films this year?


----------



## ethel (Sep 25, 2009)

yup. everything from wall e downwards is from may onwards too. i live in the bfi.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 25, 2009)

sarahluv said:


> yup. everything from wall e downwards is from may onwards too. i live in the *bfi*.



Aaah, you lucky lucky so-and-so.


----------



## smokedout (Sep 25, 2009)

night at the museum 2

monsters vs aliens


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 26, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> What's that supposed to mean?


It's a facepalm


----------



## Leica (Sep 27, 2009)

Last week I saw one of my top four best films of 2009 so far, Flickan/The Girl (dir. Fredrik Edfeld). Director of photography is Hoyte Van Hoytema who also worked on Let The Right In.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 29, 2009)

500 Days Of Summer.


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 29, 2009)

Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs.


----------



## andy2002 (Sep 29, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> It's a facepalm



Yes, I'm aware of that - why? Doesn't the list of films I've submitted come up to your lofty standards?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 29, 2009)

Defiance
Slumdog Millionaire
Milk
The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
Vicky Christina Barcelona
The Wrestler
Doubt
Hush
Marley and Me
Lesbian Vampire Killers
Gran Torino
The Class
The Boat That Rocked
Race to Witch Mountain
50 Dead Men Walking
I Love You,Man
In the Loop
The Haunting in Connecticut
Shifty
Observe and Report
Star Trek
Is Anybody There?
Let the Right One In
The Uninvited
Tormented
Pierrot le fou
Last Chance Harvey
Looking for Eric
Get Carter
Bruno
Ice Age 3
The Hangover
The Proposal
The Ugly Truth
Orphan
A Perfect Getaway
Inglorius Basterds
Funny People
District 9
500 Days of Summer
Fish Tank
Away We Go
and today I saw  which was just amazing


----------



## llion (Sep 29, 2009)

Funny People. I really enjoyed it, although Adam Sandler is still a bit annyoing despite the fact that he massively takes the piss out of himself and the rubbish films he's done in this. Eric Bana is very funny in it - reminded me of his performance in Chopper. Apparently he started out as a stand-up, and he definitely seems better at comedy than straight acting.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Oct 4, 2009)

The Wrestler
Milk
Three Monkeys (Üç maymun)
Watchmen
Il Divo
The Damned United
Let The Right One In
Shifty
Star Trek
Synecdoche, New York
Looking for Eric
The Hangover
Moon
The Hurt Locker
Mesrine : Killer Instinct
Adventureland
District 9
Mesrine : Public Enemy #1


----------



## tastebud (Oct 5, 2009)

tastebud said:


> 16. Saw the original 1931 Frankenstein at UCL t'other day - for the first time, and it was extremely impressive. Such a cool film! Old school cinema at its best! 9/10


17. Fishtank was utterly great. 9/10. Great British movie.


----------



## ethel (Oct 11, 2009)

updated list. 

one of the bfi staff knows me on sight now. he greeted me using my full name yesterday. eek!

che part 1-i fell asleep
wendy and lucy
frost/nixon
the damned united
wall e
dr no
let the right one in-not as scary as expected
in the loop-swearytastic!
from russia with love
on her majestys secret service
live and let die
revolutionary road-beautiful, wonderful, but horribly depressing
the living daylights
the accident
ukelescope
the boy with the green hair
the prowler
gran torino
the criminal
the blue dahila
north by northwest
le boucher
the damned
vinyl
for whom the bell tolls
scarface (1932)
the g men
the right stuff
the public enemy
the servant
secret ceremony
thieves like us
moon-everyone should go and see this! wonderful old school sci fi
the go between 
scarface (1983)
bonnie and clyde
little caesar
the space movie
in the shadow of the moon
first on the moon-russian spoof films must lose something in translation. dullsville
belle epoque
once upon a time in the west 
look back in anger
the adventures of baron munchausen
bitter victory
becket
my summer of love
encounters at the end of the world 
les demoiselles de rochefort
fear and loathing in las vegas
twelve monkeys
equus
anne of the thousand days
vicky cristina barcelona
night of the hunter
in the heat of the night
pandora's box
merry christmas, mr lawrence
my beautiful laundrette 
away we go-very sweet and funny
in the realm of the senses-porn!
looking for eric-much better than expected
gohatto
taxi driver
katyn
singing in the rain-made me cry
the catch
she's gotta have it
the stars look down
killer of sheep-i fell asleep
do the right thing
the agent-very bizarre to watch a film in the bfi which was mainly shot in the bfi
diary of a shinjuku thief-far too arthouse for my brain
schlock-interesting documentary on the sexplotation films
swastika
berlin: schonhauser corner
the godfather
wings of desire
wrapped reichstag
germany year zero
germany nine zero-lot of arthouse bollocks
after the fall
memory of berlin
up-tears within 10 mins.
cloudy with a chance of meatballs


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 11, 2009)

tastebud said:


> 17. Fishtank was utterly great. 9/10. Great British movie.


it's great innit? best movie of the year for me i think.

went to watch District 9 this afternoon, thoroughly enjoyable romp that did what it did very well and passed a couple of hours in an engaging manner.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 12, 2009)

The Invention of Lying, which I enjoyed a lot more than I thought I would.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 15, 2009)

Couples Retreat - a few funny moments, but on the whole lame and disappointing.


----------



## tastebud (Oct 22, 2009)

tastebud said:


> 17. Fishtank was utterly great. 9/10. Great British movie.


18. 'The Imagination of Dr. Parnassus' is well worth seeing - great fun, weird. 8/10
19. The Bunny & the Bull - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1251725/ - as part of the film festival. Totally fucking rules - really good! It was the premier and everything. 9/10


----------



## Miss Potter (Oct 28, 2009)

bumpity bumpity bump

Saw "This Is It" this afternoon. Had tickets for one of the O2 concerts and got a feel of what might have been. I reckon it would have been amazing. I don't care that he might have mimed or even used a double. It would have been a bloody good show.

Shed a little tear at the end


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 28, 2009)

Cloudy With A Chance of Meatballs 
and jolly good fun it was too


----------



## tastebud (Oct 28, 2009)

argh, i totally wanna see this http://www.ica.org.uk/Love Exposure+21841.twl !


----------



## Miss Potter (Oct 30, 2009)

Couples Retreat

Pile of crap. Wish I'd stayed at home with a DVD and a bottle of wine  

Evening only redeemed by tapas afterwards


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 2, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> Couples Retreat
> 
> Pile of crap.


 agreed Couples Retreat is awful despite the promising cast.

I went to see National Lampoons Animal House today Cineworld were showing it for one day only. I remember seeing it when it first came out in '79 and having to lie about my age to get in. It's still just as funny in fact funnier  because I got a lot more of the jokes this time round


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 9, 2009)

*Yes, Montpelier and St.Werbs: it's about *you*.*


A low-budget documentary about a new-age hippy festival in Sweden.  

Gently mocks the (-actual) 'tree huggers' throughout, but the film's overall tone is good-natured.  Enjoyable/entertaining stuff, with several very funny scenes.


----------



## breasticles (Nov 9, 2009)

at the cube last night, sunspots? i was there also. very funny film with one really shocking and quite dark scene.


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 9, 2009)

breasticles said:


> at the cube last night, sunspots?



Yes. 



breasticles said:


> very funny film



Good, wasn't it! 



breasticles said:


> with one really shocking and quite dark scene.



The bit where she got knocked over?...


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh yeah, and I reckon that Siddharta (-the Viking loverman) is probably the long-lost Swedish cousin of (-Urban75's) Orang Utan. 

Remarkably similar faces, I thought!


----------



## breasticles (Nov 9, 2009)

Sunspots said:


> The bit where she got knocked over?...



yeah, made me quite angry- i have a remarkably high tolerance for hippy bullshit as long as noone gets hurt... and that must have HURT.


----------



## ethel (Nov 9, 2009)

che part 1-i fell asleep
wendy and lucy
frost/nixon
the damned united
wall e
dr no
let the right one in-not as scary as expected
in the loop-swearytastic!
from russia with love
on her majestys secret service
live and let die
revolutionary road-beautiful, wonderful, but horribly depressing
the living daylights
the accident
ukelescope
the boy with the green hair
the prowler
gran torino
the criminal
the blue dahila
north by northwest
le boucher
the damned
vinyl
for whom the bell tolls
scarface (1932)
the g men
the right stuff
the public enemy
the servant
secret ceremony
thieves like us
moon-everyone should go and see this! wonderful old school sci fi
the go between 
scarface (1983)
bonnie and clyde
little caesar
the space movie
in the shadow of the moon
first on the moon-russian spoof films must lose something in translation. dullsville
belle epoque
once upon a time in the west 
look back in anger
the adventures of baron munchausen
bitter victory
becket
my summer of love
encounters at the end of the world 
les demoiselles de rochefort
fear and loathing in las vegas
twelve monkeys
equus
anne of the thousand days
vicky cristina barcelona
night of the hunter
in the heat of the night
pandora's box
merry christmas, mr lawrence
my beautiful laundrette 
away we go-very sweet and funny
in the realm of the senses-porn!
looking for eric-much better than expected
gohatto
taxi driver
katyn
singing in the rain-made me cry
the catch
she's gotta have it
the stars look down
killer of sheep-i fell asleep
do the right thing
the agent-very bizarre to watch a film in the bfi which was mainly shot in the bfi
diary of a shinjuku thief-far too arthouse for my brain
schlock-interesting documentary on the sexplotation films
swastika
berlin: schonhauser corner
the godfather
wings of desire
wrapped reichstag
germany year zero
germany nine zero-lot of arthouse bollocks
after the fall
memory of berlin
up-tears within 10 mins.
cloudy with a chance of meatballs 
alice
the conformist
fantastic mr fox
the bad and the beautiful
good hair-what a fantastic documentary. i want to marry chris rock. lovely lovely chris rock
star trek ii
los angeles plays itself
citizen kane


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 13, 2009)

_my list updated...._
Defiance
Slumdog Millionaire
Milk
The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
Vicky Christina Barcelona
The Wrestler
Doubt
Hush
Marley and Me
Lesbian Vampire Killers
Gran Torino
The Class
The Boat That Rocked
Race to Witch Mountain
50 Dead Men Walking
I Love You,Man
In the Loop
The Haunting in Connecticut
Shifty
Observe and Report
Star Trek
Is Anybody There?
Let the Right One In
The Uninvited
Tormented
Pierrot le fou
Last Chance Harvey
Looking for Eric
Get Carter
Bruno
Ice Age 3
The Hangover
The Proposal
The Ugly Truth
Orphan
A Perfect Getaway
Inglorius Basterds
Funny People
District 9
500 Days of Summer
Fish Tank
Crimson Wing
Away We Go
The Invention of Lying
Couples Retreat 
Cloudy With A Chance of Meatballs
 National Lampoons Animal House 
Up
and tonight Paranormal Activity which was not bad, in the style of the Blair Witch Project but better - much scarier!


----------



## madamv (Nov 14, 2009)

I have just got back from 'A Christmas Carol' and we watched it in 3D.   Despite it nearly bankrupting me (£18 for me and bubs), I totally loved it.

Jim Carey didnt sound too like himself, Bob Hoskins and Gary Oldman and Colin Firth all look fab as animation.  A lovely movie, although it doesnt beat the Muppets Christmas Carol.


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 15, 2009)

Changeling (8/10)
Che - Part One (9/10)
Defiance (7.5/10)
Revolutionary Road (7/10)
Slumdog Millionaire (9/10)
Confessions of a Shopaholic (5/10)
Che - Part Two (8/10)
Watchmen (8/10)
Let the Right One In (9/10)
Star Trek (8/10)
Angels & Demons (5/10)
Terminator: Salvation (9/10)
The Hangover (7/10)
Inglorious Basterds (9/10)
District 9 (10/10)
The Time Traveler's Wife (6.5/10)
The Imaginarium of Dr Parnassus (7/10)
The Fourth Kind (6/10)


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 15, 2009)

Watched The Fourth Kind last week, which could've been an okay film. Instead it was ruined by being interspliced with 'real' footage, and an 'interview' with the woman the story was supposed to be based on, where it was so obvious that the interviewer and interviewee were acting that it was painful...


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 15, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> Watched The Fourth Kind last week, which could've been an okay film. Instead it was ruined by being interspliced with 'real' footage, and an 'interview' with the woman the story was supposed to be based on, where it was so obvious that the interviewer and interviewee were acting that it was painful...


Yea checked it out when I got back and it's all made up (obviously!)


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (Nov 15, 2009)

saw a film called 'the disappearance of Alice Creed' at the London film festival which should be getting a general release soon - absolutely top class, best British thriller I've seen in a long time


----------



## Dr. Furface (Nov 16, 2009)

The Wrestler
Milk
Three Monkeys (Üç maymun)
Watchmen
Il Divo
The Damned United
Let The Right One In
Shifty
Star Trek
Synecdoche, New York
Looking for Eric
The Hangover
Moon
The Hurt Locker
Mesrine : Killer Instinct
Adventureland
District 9
Mesrine : Public Enemy #1 
The White Ribbon


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 19, 2009)

*The Future, on 16mm...*

_Year 1999 A.D_ (1967)

_Christmas 2025_ (1977)

_Future Shock_ (1972)


----------



## llion (Nov 19, 2009)

Up. Really loved it. Surprisingly moving at times, felt pretty choked at one point!


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 21, 2009)

_Behind Every Good Man_

_Swelter In Vogue_

_Swingers' Serenade_


----------



## Dr. Furface (Nov 21, 2009)

The Wrestler
Milk
Three Monkeys (Üç maymun)
Watchmen
Il Divo
The Damned United
Let The Right One In
Shifty
Star Trek
Synecdoche, New York
Looking for Eric
The Hangover
Moon
The Hurt Locker
Mesrine : Killer Instinct
Adventureland
District 9
Mesrine : Public Enemy #1
The White Ribbon 
A Serious Man


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 21, 2009)

Let's see:

Doubt 8/10
Watchmen 8/10
Knowing 5/10
Wolverine 7/10
Star Trek 10/10
Public Enemies 7/10
District 9 9/10
Thirst 8/10

I saw Star Trek 3 times.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 21, 2009)

so did I Stigmata


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 27, 2009)

_Monks: The Transatlantic Feedback_


----------



## ethel (Nov 27, 2009)

che part 1-i fell asleep
wendy and lucy
frost/nixon
the damned united
wall e
dr no
let the right one in-not as scary as expected
in the loop-swearytastic!
from russia with love
on her majestys secret service
live and let die
revolutionary road-beautiful, wonderful, but horribly depressing
the living daylights
the accident
ukelescope
the boy with the green hair
the prowler
gran torino
the criminal
the blue dahila
north by northwest
le boucher
the damned
vinyl
for whom the bell tolls
scarface (1932)
the g men
the right stuff
the public enemy
the servant
secret ceremony
thieves like us
moon-everyone should go and see this! wonderful old school sci fi
the go between 
scarface (1983)
bonnie and clyde
little caesar
the space movie
in the shadow of the moon
first on the moon-russian spoof films must lose something in translation. dullsville
belle epoque
once upon a time in the west 
look back in anger
the adventures of baron munchausen
bitter victory
becket
my summer of love
encounters at the end of the world 
les demoiselles de rochefort
fear and loathing in las vegas
twelve monkeys
equus
anne of the thousand days
vicky cristina barcelona
night of the hunter
in the heat of the night
pandora's box
merry christmas, mr lawrence
my beautiful laundrette 
away we go-very sweet and funny
in the realm of the senses-porn!
looking for eric-much better than expected
gohatto
taxi driver
katyn
singing in the rain-made me cry
the catch
she's gotta have it
the stars look down
killer of sheep-i fell asleep
do the right thing
the agent-very bizarre to watch a film in the bfi which was mainly shot in the bfi
diary of a shinjuku thief-far too arthouse for my brain
schlock-interesting documentary on the sexplotation films
swastika
berlin: schonhauser corner
the godfather
wings of desire
wrapped reichstag
germany year zero
germany nine zero-lot of arthouse bollocks
after the fall
memory of berlin
up-tears within 10 mins.
cloudy with a chance of meatballs 
alice
the conformist
fantastic mr fox
the bad and the beautiful
good hair-what a fantastic documentary. i want to marry chris rock. lovely lovely chris rock
star trek ii
los angeles plays itself
citizen kane 
an education
the seventh continent
mr blandings builds his dream house
the men who stare at goats


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 27, 2009)

sarahluv, when you have a minute can you put up a review of those, please?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 27, 2009)

Defiance
Slumdog Millionaire
Milk
The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
Vicky Christina Barcelona
The Wrestler
Doubt
Hush
Marley and Me
Lesbian Vampire Killers
Gran Torino
The Class
The Boat That Rocked
Race to Witch Mountain
50 Dead Men Walking
I Love You,Man
In the Loop
The Haunting in Connecticut
Shifty
Observe and Report
Star Trek
Is Anybody There?
Let the Right One In
The Uninvited
Tormented
Pierrot le fou
Last Chance Harvey
Looking for Eric
Get Carter
Bruno
Ice Age 3
The Hangover
The Proposal
The Ugly Truth
Orphan
A Perfect Getaway
Inglorius Basterds
Funny People
District 9
500 Days of Summer
Fish Tank
Crimson Wing
Away We Go
The Invention of Lying
Couples Retreat 
Cloudy With A Chance of Meatballs
National Lampoons Animal House 
Up
Paranormal Activity
Harry Brown
Men who Stare at Goats
A Serious Man
Bunny and the Bull


----------



## treelover (Nov 27, 2009)

DR F, any chance of a brief review of Hanneke's new film, The White Ribbon?


----------



## idioteque (Nov 27, 2009)

sarahluv said:


> che part 1-i fell asleep
> wendy and lucy
> frost/nixon
> the damned united
> ...



Did you see them all twice?


----------



## ethel (Nov 28, 2009)

ooops


----------



## Reno (Nov 28, 2009)

Let the Right One In (10/10)
The White Ribbon (10/10)
Up (9/10)
Synecdoche, New York (8/10)
A Prophet (8/10)
Two Lovers (8/10)
Star Trek (8/10)
It Came From Kuchar (8/10)
Just Another Love Story (7/10)
The Last Laugh (7/10)
Chris and Don (7/10)
The Wrestler (7/10)
Anything for Her (7/10)
Drag Me to Hell (7/10)
Moon (7/10)
The September Issue (7/10)
In the Loop (7/10)
The Curious Case of Benjamin Button (7/10)
A Serious Man (6/10)
Pontypool (6/10)
Bruno (6/10)
Bright Star (6/10)
The Hurt Locker (6/10)
Afghan Star (6/10)
The Class (5/10)
Shifty (5/10)
State of Play (5/10)
The Baader Meinhof Complex (5/10)
The Young Victoria (5/10)
Milk (5/10)
Changeling (5/10)
A Walk on the Wild Side (5/10)
Coraline (5/10)
Wendy and Lucy (5/10)
Trick'r'Treat (4/10)
Cheri (4/10)
The Lovely Bones (4/10)
Terminator Salvation (3/10)
Watchmen (3/10)
Public Enemies (3/10)
Out in India (3/10)
Patrick 1.5 (3/10)
Vicky Christina Barcelona (2/10)
A Single Man (2/10)
The Reader (2/10)
Friday the 13th (2/10)
Franklyn (1/10)


----------



## metalguru (Nov 29, 2009)

A bad experience with 'Ice Age 3' in July put me off the cinema for 4 months, but the relentless rain forced me back and 'Taking Woodstock' provided a pleasant couple of hours diversion today.

'Taking Woodstock' has it faults - the caricature Mum and Dad, the rather slow and flat opening - but overall enjoyed its gentle humour and good vibes.

Also nice to see an acid trip portrayed positively for one - though I'm sure it didn't come in blotters in '69


Slumdog Millionaire 
Milk 
The Wrestler 
Frost/Nixon 
The Dark Knight 
Rachel Getting Married 
Surveillance 
The Reader 
He's Just Not That Into You 
The Damned United
Monsters vs Aliens
17 Again
Man I Love You
Star Trek
Coraline
Last Chance Harvey
The Girl Cut In Half
Ice Age 3
Taking Woodstock


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 30, 2009)

The Men Who Stare at Goats.

Good fun, George Clooney rarely disappoints and Ewan McGregor was in it for good measure.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 1, 2009)

saw The Informant this afternoon, very good film, Matt Damon v. funny in it


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 2, 2009)

a serious man tonight. it was ok, well made, the lead actor was good, it looked good and rolled along well enough but felt a bit hollow to me. felt the same thing about the big lebowski, lots of rave reviews but i just didn't enjoy it as much as i expected. prolly 6 or 7 out of 10 for me.


----------



## Reno (Dec 3, 2009)

I felt the same about A Serious Man. It's one of the lesser Coen Brothers films for me.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 3, 2009)

i was thinking about it in bed last night and so much of what went on was essentially inconsequential - the ongoing race home between sonny and the bully, the attractive neighbour, the redneck neighbour, etc etc. they kind of fell between adding to the intrigue and merely becoming distractions from what else was happening. hell, i think i probably enjoyed burn before reading more because it was straight-up funny and a giggle.


----------



## dylans (Dec 3, 2009)

The Wrestler. Film of the  year for me. Wow, what a fantastic comeback for Rourke


----------



## CyberRose (Dec 21, 2009)

Changeling (8/10)
Che - Part One (9/10)
Defiance (7.5/10)
Revolutionary Road (7/10)
Slumdog Millionaire (9/10)
Confessions of a Shopaholic (5/10)
Che - Part Two (8/10)
Watchmen (8/10)
Let the Right One In (9/10)
Star Trek (8/10)
Angels & Demons (5/10)
Terminator: Salvation (9/10)
The Hangover (7/10)
Inglorious Basterds (9/10)
District 9 (10/10)
The Time Traveler's Wife (6.5/10)
The Imaginarium of Dr Parnassus (7/10)
The Fourth Kind (6/10)
Avatar (9/10)


----------



## DJ Squelch (Dec 21, 2009)

9 (2009) not to be confused with Nine (2009)
Quite a nice animated sci-fi film, great animation & design. Worth seeing. (7/10)


----------



## nightowl (Dec 21, 2009)

ice age 3.... er, that's it


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 27, 2009)

last film of the year (unless we go and watch where the wild things are tomorrow) was avatar 3d. visually spectacular, story line a bit simple, but very enjoyable as a holiday movie really, even if it was a bit long. (and i had to ask some twat to turn off his blackberry during the performance ).

strange year for films, some really good things to watch but felt quite skimpy overall tbh.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 27, 2009)

I saw Nowhere Boy today - it was alright.

Lead was very good, so was Kristin Scott Thomas as Mimi.

The band related stuff was the usual nonsense....a bunch of kid who've just learnt to play yet sound fantastic live....!

Everyone was in perfect clothes too - I don't imagine a young John Lennon had such a vast and cool wardrobe at 16.


----------



## ethel (Dec 31, 2009)

che part 1-i fell asleep
wendy and lucy
frost/nixon
the damned united
wall e
dr no
let the right one in-not as scary as expected
in the loop-swearytastic!
from russia with love
on her majestys secret service
live and let die
revolutionary road-beautiful, wonderful, but horribly depressing
the living daylights
the accident
ukelescope
the boy with the green hair
the prowler
gran torino
the criminal
the blue dahila
north by northwest
le boucher
the damned
vinyl
for whom the bell tolls
scarface (1932)
the g men
the right stuff
the public enemy
the servant
secret ceremony
thieves like us
moon-everyone should go and see this! wonderful old school sci fi
the go between 
scarface (1983)
bonnie and clyde
little caesar
the space movie
in the shadow of the moon
first on the moon-russian spoof films must lose something in translation. dullsville
belle epoque
once upon a time in the west 
look back in anger
the adventures of baron munchausen
bitter victory
becket
my summer of love
encounters at the end of the world 
les demoiselles de rochefort
fear and loathing in las vegas
twelve monkeys
equus
anne of the thousand days
vicky cristina barcelona
night of the hunter
in the heat of the night
pandora's box
merry christmas, mr lawrence
my beautiful laundrette 
away we go-very sweet and funny
in the realm of the senses-porn!
looking for eric-much better than expected
gohatto
taxi driver
katyn
singing in the rain-made me cry
the catch
she's gotta have it
the stars look down
killer of sheep-i fell asleep
do the right thing
the agent-very bizarre to watch a film in the bfi which was mainly shot in the bfi
diary of a shinjuku thief-far too arthouse for my brain
schlock-interesting documentary on the sexplotation films
swastika
berlin: schonhauser corner
the godfather
wings of desire
wrapped reichstag
germany year zero
germany nine zero-lot of arthouse bollocks
after the fall
memory of berlin
up-tears within 10 mins.
cloudy with a chance of meatballs 
alice
the conformist
fantastic mr fox
the bad and the beautiful
good hair-what a fantastic documentary. i want to marry chris rock. lovely lovely chris rock
star trek ii
los angeles plays itself
citizen kane 
an education
the seventh continent
mr blandings builds his dream house
the men who stare at goats 
where the wild things are-biggest disapppointment of the year
the man without a past
playtime
shanghai express
the blue angel
the red shoes
it's a wonderful life
the black cat
cat people
nightmare before xmas 3d

i make that 108 films!


----------



## Reno (Dec 31, 2009)

It wouldn't let me edit and update my list, so I'm re-posting it with all the films I saw since then. 

There is a handful of films I watched again, which has either added or lost them a point. I learned that _Drag Me to Hell_ is better when drunk so it lost a point when I re-watched it sober and the little seen, hugely underrated _Two Lovers _was even better on a second viewing.

*The Best:*

Let the Right One In (10/10) - _There is not other film that I connected with to this extend over the last decade or re-watched more often in one year. A masterpiece._
The White Ribbon (10/10) - _Michael Haneke's best film so far IMO. Nearly three hours long and I didn't want it to end. In it's own way the world it explores is just as detailed and alien as that in Avatar._

Up (9/10) - _At their worst Pixar are still head and shoulders above the competition. At their best they make a film as wonderful as Up_
Inglorious Basterds (9/10) - _I was underwhelmed by Kill Bill and Deathproof but this is as good as Tarantino's best film, Jackie Brown. It's great fun and surprisingly smart._
Two Lovers (9/10) - _A loose adaptation and update of Dostoevsky's short story White Nights, this is the most underrated film of the year. A great New York movie, a beguiling mood piece and a touching character study of a fragile man, this confirms James Gray as one of the best directors working now._

*Very Good:*

Synecdoche, New York (8/10) - _Expected to hate this and loved it. Most positive movie surprise of the year._
A Prophet (8/10) - _Jacques Audiard rocks, even if I didn't love this quite as much as his last two films_
Star Trek (8/10) - _Surprisingly charming and witty for this type of film. A light-hearted relief from the ponderous "dark" franchise blockbusters of recent years._
Avatar (8/10) - _Nothing beats it for mega-bucks "wow"-factor this year, so don't listen to the haters and have a blast in the biggest cinema you can find._

It Came From Kuchar (7/10)
Just Another Love Story (7/10)
Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince (7/10)
Chris and Don (7/10)
District 9 (7/10)
Rachel Getting Married (7/10)
The Wrestler (7/10)
Anything for Her (7/10)
Moon (7/10)
The September Issue (7/10)
In the Loop (7/10)
The Curious Case of Benjamin Button (7/10)
Rogue (7/10)

*Watchable:*

A Serious Man (6/10)
Slumdog Millionaire (6/10)
Revolutionary Road (6/10) - _Not bad, but the TV series Mad Men does the same thing much better._
Vinyan (6/10)
Drag Me to Hell (6/10)
Pontypool (6/10)
Bruno (6/10)
Bright Star (6/10) - _I admire Jane Campion's vision and exquisite visual style, but it's a bit of a snooze to be honest_.
The Hurt Locker (6/10) - _I don't get the accolades for this. It's a decent war movie, no more._
Afghan Star (6/10)
Skin (6/10)
The Hangover (6/10)
Orphan (6/10)

The Class (5/10)
Shifty (5/10)
State of Play (5/10)
The Young Victoria (5/10)
Milk (5/10)
Changeling (5/10)
Coraline (5/10)
Wendy and Lucy (5/10)
Paranormal Activity (5/10)

*Disappointing to Poor:*

Trick'r'Treat (4/10)
The Baader Meinhof Complex (4/10)
A Walk on the Wild Side (4/10)
Cheri (4/10)
The Lovely Bones (4/10)
Precious (4/10)
Where the Wild Things Are (4/10) - _For a film that gets so much right, this was rather poor. Most disappointing film of the year._
Public Enemies (4/10)
The Final Destination (4/10)

Terminator Salvation (3/10)
Martyrs (3/10)
The International (3/10)
Harry Brown (3/10)
Watchmen (3/10)
Patrick 1.5 (3/10)

Vicky Christina Barcelona (2/10)
A Single Man (2/10)
The Reader (2/10) - _A cynical, awards greedy confection that exploites the Holocaust for empty melodrama_. 
Friday the 13th (2/10)

Franklyn (1/10) - _I can't remember the last time I was so bored and irritated by a film._


----------



## marty21 (Dec 31, 2009)

marty21 said:


> (1) The Tender Hook
> 
> (2) The Square
> 
> ...



that's the total list for this year, shocking, usually see a lot more, in next year's thread I want to be putting at least 30 down


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 31, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I saw Nowhere Boy today - it was alright.
> 
> Lead was very good, so was Kristin Scott Thomas as Mimi.
> 
> ...



We saw this yesterday and liked it a lot. Implausibly cool wardrobe = very forgiveable in my eyes!


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 31, 2009)

Not convinced we saw any other films in the cinema in 2009 though  

But now we're on the Orange 2 for 1 Wednesdays offer we'll be seeing a lot more next year I think


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 31, 2009)

Kinnell saraluv, and Reno, are you ever *out* of the cinema??  <Impressed  >


----------



## Epico (Dec 31, 2009)

A grand total of zero.


----------



## metalguru (Dec 31, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire 
Milk 
The Wrestler 
Frost/Nixon 
The Dark Knight 
Rachel Getting Married 
Surveillance 
The Reader 
He's Just Not That Into You 
The Damned United
Monsters vs Aliens
17 Again
Man I Love You
Star Trek
Coraline
Last Chance Harvey
The Girl Cut In Half
Ice Age 3
Taking Woodstock
Avatar

20 films, with 

The best:

Avatar
Coraline
Rachel Getting Married
Milk 
The Wrestler

The worst:

17 Again
Ice Age 3 (sadly, as enjoyed the first two)
Last Chance Harvey
The Dark Knight


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 31, 2009)

Best film I saw all year was Johnny To's "Exiled", followed by "Wing Chun", "Tears of the Black Tiger".

In the cinemas; guess it had to be "Let the Right One in"


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 31, 2009)

my completed list -



Defiance
Slumdog Millionaire
Milk
The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
Vicky Christina Barcelona
*The Wrestler*
Doubt
Hush
Marley and Me
Lesbian Vampire Killers
*Gran Torino*
The Class
The Boat That Rocked
Race to Witch Mountain
*50 Dead Men Walking*
I Love You,Man
In the Loop
The Haunting in Connecticut
Shifty
*Observe and Report*
Star Trek
Is Anybody There?
Let the Right One In
*The Uninvited*
Tormented
Pierrot le fou
Last Chance Harvey
Looking for Eric
Get Carter
Bruno
Ice Age 3
*The Hangover*
The Proposal
The Ugly Truth
Orphan
A Perfect Getaway
*Inglorius Basterds*
Funny People
District 9
*500 Days of Summer*
Fish Tank
Crimson Wing
Away We Go
The Invention of Lying
Couples Retreat 
Cloudy With A Chance of Meatballs
National Lampoons Animal House 
Up
Paranormal Activity
*Harry Brown*
Men who Stare at Goats
A Serious Man
*Bunny and the Bull *
The Informant

 bit of a meh year for films I thought,
 hope 2010 will be better, 
 my top ten (in no particular order )highlighted in bold. 
Main disappointments were A Serious Man and Funny People..


----------



## Kanda (Jan 6, 2010)

That'll be none then..


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 6, 2010)

Just the one - Mall Cop.


----------



## tastebud (Jan 7, 2010)

oooops - wrong bloody thread/year!


----------

